# Thread killer



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of working for the mods, cos if ever they want a thread killed off, i only have to post on it


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm thinking of working for the mods, cos if ever they want a thread killed off, i only have to post on it


Itsa bit dead in here aint it..LOL


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol I felt the same way for ages its all good though


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

You liven up the bloody threads, I'm the one that kills them :wink:


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm thinking of working for the mods, cos if ever they want a thread killed off, i only have to post on it


I am beginning to wonder if everyone has me on ignore as no one seems to reply to anything I post to a thread, so have stopped posting.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> I am beginning to wonder if everyone has me on ignore as no one seems to reply to anything I post to a thread, so have stopped posting.


you;re not on ignore for me 

and i dont even know how to, and even if i could i wouldnt!

and the amount of threads where ive been the last poster is disheartening :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Pam/Holly said:


> I am beginning to wonder if everyone has me on ignore as no one seems to reply to anything I post to a thread, so have stopped posting.


Don't do that, I notice


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> you;re not on ignore for me
> 
> and i dont even know how to, and even if i could i wouldnt!
> 
> and the amount of threads where ive been the last poster is disheartening :/


That's cos your nearly always the last to bed :001_tt2:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

We should have a competition 

Who can have the most threads that they were the last to respond to, for the longest amount of time


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> I am beginning to wonder if everyone has me on ignore as no one seems to reply to anything I post to a thread, so have stopped posting.


I feel like this sometimes too. I'll put my point in my post and it gets ignored yet someone else posts almost identical and its quoted and taken into account. It is disheartening x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> That's cos your nearly always the last to bed :001_tt2:


hmy: me?? NEVER!!!!

i think last night disproves your point 

and anyway, thats cause sleep is bad!

and i miss you all when i go :crying:


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I feel like this sometimes too. I'll put my point in my post and it gets ignored yet someone else posts almost identical and its quoted and taken into account. It is disheartening x


That's exactly how it happens with me. 
I used to work with someone that took the credit for my hard work and my good suggestions and ideas so I suppose it should be used to it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I feel like this sometimes too. I'll put my point in my post and it gets ignored yet someone else posts almost identical and its quoted and taken into account. It is disheartening x


:huh:

*agrees*


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> That's exactly how it happens with me.
> I used to work with someone that took the credit for my hard work and my good suggestions and ideas so I suppose it should be used to it.


Well 2 points i dont ignore anyone  and your not getting last post


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I managed to kill a thread last night and it was a party thread lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I managed to kill a thread last night and it was a party thread lol.


oh no, danielled's here!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> oh no, danielled's here!!!!


Haha I've probably killed this thread now lol sorry.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I managed to kill a thread last night and it was a party thread lol.


HOW????? i see that as you didnt kill the thread the party just died and you were left on yer own lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> HOW????? i see that as you didnt kill the thread the party just died and you were left on yer own lol


Lol trust me I think I killed one thread a while back but can't remember.


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

i bet nobody replies now i have posted. LOL


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are funny...I kill threads sometimes too, but please remember every single one of you are an important member to the forum and everyones posts are important even if they aren't quoted or answered...hugs Jill


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> You guys are funny...I kill threads sometimes too, but please remember every single one of you are an important member to the forum and everyones posts are important even if they aren't quoted or answered...hugs Jill


Like I said on the previous page I killed one last ngiht lol.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

danielled said:


> I managed to kill a thread last night and it was a party thread lol.


lol brilliant! Dont be so hard on yourself. No-one will post on this thread after me...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Lol trust me I think I killed one thread a while back but can't remember.


its ok your not alone in that one lol

I apoligise in advance im in a funny mood today.

There are a few ways you could look at this you could say you killed the thread you could say no-one else could match up to your post so thought it was apropriate to let it be the last one or you could just go a fook it like i do or finally you could keep posting replies till someone asks you whats going on and you can make up some crazy excuse for doing it (crazy cat or dog lady excuse) lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol brilliant! Dont be so hard on yourself. No-one will post on this thread after me...


I've known jackle for a few years now and it was his thread I killed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> its ok your not alone in that one lol
> 
> I apoligise in advance im in a funny mood today.
> 
> There are a few ways you could look at this you could say you killed the thread you could say no-one else could match up to your post so thought it was apropriate to let it be the last one or you could just go a fook it like i do or finally you could keep posting replies till someone asks you whats going on and you can make up some crazy excuse for doing it (crazy cat or dog lady excuse) lol


Once I replied to a member it I killed it big time lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Once I replied to a member it I killed it big time lol.


whats the old saying dust off and start again lol

ahhhh well let them leave to it i think everyone will have killed a thread at some point and im just waiting till the next time i do it


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> whats the old saying dust off and start again lol
> 
> ahhhh well let them leave to it i think everyone will have killed a thread at some point and im just waiting till the next time i do it


I've never heard that one before.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the way just about EVERy post has been aknowledged but mine on here :lol:

Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> I like the way just about EVERy post has been aknowledged but mine on here :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys


Hiya hows you today. Sometimes that happens to me.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, this is how sad i am. And how good i am at procrastination...

i've just counted 46 threads where i am the thread killer, in various sections of the forum (and then got bored and disheartened so i gave up!)

there are 84, 187 threads, and 36,141 members, (according to the stats, No i didnt count them im not THAT sad yet!)

so, statistically and equally, only 2.3 threads should be killed by each member...

that means, i have killed 2000% more than i should have 

(^this number may be wrong)



and that isnt inclusive of all the threads i have killed ;p



BUT... i think i saw bullets name more than mine in the general chat section 
:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I like the way just about EVERy post has been aknowledged but mine on here :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys


sorry! i was doing maths :blush:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you today. Sometimes that happens to me.


Yay I've been noticed 

I'm not bad thanks, how about you?? You been on your DS lately? I actually got mine out and went on Nintendogs the other day, had to relearn how to use it all :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Yay I've been noticed
> 
> I'm not bad thanks, how about you?? You been on your DS lately? I actually got mine out and went on Nintendogs the other day, had to relearn how to use it all :laugh:


My ds is broke I hopefully getting it back tomorrow with a new cover on it lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noone appreciates the maths :crying:


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I like the way just about EVERy post has been aknowledged but mine on here :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys


If you had that lovely dog as your Avator you would get noticed more, we wouldn't be able to miss your posts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> noone appreciates the maths :crying:


How did you work all that out I'm rubbish at maths.


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

metame said:


> noone appreciates the maths :crying:


I did I found it very interesting. Thank you for that information.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, this is how sad i am. And how good i am at procrastination...
> 
> i've just counted 46 threads where i am the thread killer, in various sections of the forum (and then got bored and disheartened so i gave up!)
> 
> ...


Thank you for making me feel so much better than i was an hour ago......................not


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> My ds is broke I hopefully getting it back tomorrow with a new cover on it lol.


Oh no I hope its been fixed, then you can play away on all the pet games :001_tt1:



metame said:


> noone appreciates the maths :crying:


Haha I'm doing Marketing Strategy coursework, I'm doing my best not to get caught up in this thread as it is :laugh: Shamefully, despite getting an two A's in Maths GCSE I don't understand what you did or how you found out you killed all them threads either 



Pam/Holly said:


> If you had that lovely dog as your Avator you would get noticed more, we wouldn't be able to miss your posts.


:huh: now is that a Michael Jackson insult or a Rupert compliment 

Or both


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> Thank you for making me feel so much better than i was an hour ago......................not


Hi Bullet. Note to self don't kill threads today lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Thank you for making me feel so much better than i was an hour ago......................not


lol!

i didnt really!

i'll go and do it for you if you want?

(why yes, yes i AM procrastinating)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> lol!
> 
> i didnt really!
> 
> ...


Lol I know there are loads of members on here I know that for a fact. I can't spell today nevermingd.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Lol I know there are loads of members on here I know that for a fact. I can't spell today nevermingd.


on th pf homepage the stats are at the bottom


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> on th pf homepage the stats are at the bottom


Me thinks I will go and have a look.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Me thinks I will go and have a look.


i found my own by trailing through the pages though.

and did the maths from there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> i found my own by trailing through the pages though.
> 
> and did the maths from there.


Maths is my weakest subject I'm useless at maths.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> lol!
> 
> i didnt really!
> 
> ...


I've just got to go and find out what procrastinating means


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> I've just got to go and find out what procrastinating means


That's good point what on earth deos procrastinating mean?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been procrastinating since 12.30pm on Friday :blush2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> I've been procrastinating since 12.30pm on Friday :blush2:


What does procrastinating mean?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> What does procrastinating mean?


putting off stuff that you need to do 

i have tons of reading to do for tomorrow. and i need to tidy my room and make sure the hamster hiding spaces are done as room checks could be starting from next week


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> putting off stuff that you need to do
> 
> i have tons of reading to do for tomorrow. and i need to tidy my room and make sure the hamster hiding spaces are done as room checks could be starting from next week


I wondered what it meant as I hadn't heard it before thanks.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I've been procrastinating since 12.30pm on Friday :blush2:


ive been procrastinating since year 8 of high school 

and im about to graduate uni now.

and my friends are getting at me for not working cause i could have got a first. apparently if you do no work and still pass it means you;re clever *shrugs*


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I would never insult Michael Jackson, I just love that dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> ive been procrastinating since year 8 of high school
> 
> and im about to graduate uni now.
> 
> and my friends are getting at me for not working cause i could have got a first. apparently if you do no work and still pass it means you;re clever *shrugs*


My cousin his the same takes ages to get him to do his homework.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> I would never insult Michael Jackson, I just love that dog.


ROFLL!!!!!

Tinsley, i like your avatar


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> I would never insult Michael Jackson, I just love that dog.


Aww thanks, if you've seen my posts about him before you would know he's not too lovely sometimes though :lol: I love your little dog, such a sweetie with those lovely little pointy ears!



metame said:


> ROFLL!!!!!
> 
> Tinsley, i like your avatar


Why thank you 

There isn't enough MJ love on this forum :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Aww thanks, if you've seen my posts about him before you would know he's not too lovely sometimes though :lol: I love your little dog, such a sweetie with those lovely little pointy ears!
> 
> Why thank you
> 
> There isn't enough MJ love on this forum :001_tt1:


I know a few people who are huge MJ fans.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i love the way that threads change so muchon these forums!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> i love the way that threads change so muchon these forums!!!!!!


So do I I find it interesting don't know why though.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

When it comes to threads I'm practically a mass murderer...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know a few people who are huge MJ fans.


Oooh do tell, besides me being one of course  I think Lady Wic might be one 



metame said:


> i love the way that threads change so muchon these forums!!!!!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking this, only this morning. I havent posted too much but when i do the thread dies  lol ,


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> When it comes to threads I'm practically a mass murderer...


I think I might be turning into one too think I've killed a thread in games.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> I think I might be turning into one too think I've killed a thread in games.


Lets apply to be Mods then  we could work wonders!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> Lets apply to be Mods then  we could work wonders!


Haha I think I would end up killing all the threads with my luck haha.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> When it comes to threads I'm practically a mass murderer...





H0lly said:


> I was thinking this, only this morning. I havent posted too much but when i do the thread dies  lol ,


i think until someone takes teh time to go and figire theres out (no going past page 16 in general, cause i didnt!) then im still winning on the thread killing points


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Aww thanks, if you've seen my posts about him before you would know he's not too lovely sometimes though :lol: I love your little dog, such a sweetie with those lovely little pointy ears!
> 
> I watched the video you posted of him, he's lovely.
> My Holly is 2 years old and just 5lb in weight, I love her pointy ears too, my last Yorkie had dropped ears and was almost 3 times her size.
> ...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i'll be returning shortly by for now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> i'll be returning shortly by for now


ditto... im off to read the first 46 pages on my philiosophy reading.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Pam/Holly said:


> Tinsley said:
> 
> 
> > Aww thanks, if you've seen my posts about him before you would know he's not too lovely sometimes though :lol: I love your little dog, such a sweetie with those lovely little pointy ears!
> ...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

i had to put norton on the new laptop so i can chat to you lovely people from the comfort of my bed lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> i had to put norton on the new laptop so i can chat to you lovely people from the comfort of my bed lol


Owwwiiiieeeeee just cracked my funny bone.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Owwwiiiieeeeee just cracked my funny bone.


are the tears there or just the giggley funny feeling lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> are the tears there or just the giggley funny feeling lol


A bit of both lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> A bit of both lol.


I do it all the time in work when trying to fix something its frustrating cause you cant help that feeling lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> I do it all the time in work when trying to fix something its frustrating cause you cant help that feeling lol.


I did it so hard that I can't lean on it or put it on anything because it hurts.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I did it so hard that I can't lean on it or put it on anything because it hurts.


yeah those are the worst ones oh i feel your pain (HUGS)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> yeah those are the worst ones oh i feel your pain (HUGS)


Thanks it hurts to move it too. One question. Why do they call it funny bone if it's not funny? Lets rename it.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Thanks it hurts to move it too. One question. Why do they call it funny bone if it's not funny? Lets rename it.


sorry was e-mailing there.....what do we call it then?
ment to say its called the funny bone (its really a nerve) cause it runs through the humorouis bone.

well thats one reason


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> sorry was e-mailing there.....what do we call it then?


The that bloomin hurt bone.

Edit for a minute I thought I had killed this thread too lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Oops see I've killed this thread now me thinks.:crying:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> The that bloomin hurt bone.
> 
> Edit for a minute I thought I had killed this thread too lol.


lol its cool it might take me a min as im e-mailing stuff to a friend for a job lol just trying to keep up with you lol not so easy 

i think the that bloomin hurt bone is a bit long but we could abreveiate it or something lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol its cool it might take me a min as im e-mailing stuff to a friend for a job lol just trying to keep up with you lol not so easy
> 
> i think the that bloomin hurt bone is a bit long but we could abreveiate it or something lol.


Good idea lets abreveiate it. I kn ow I'm fast aren't I lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Good idea lets abreveiate it. I kn ow I'm fast aren't I lol.


lol yeahj yuou are ive got about a million things to do on this but tbh petforums is always the thing that gets my attention.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol yeahj yuou are ive got about a million things to do on this but tbh petforums is always the thing that gets my attention.


Same here when I'm home most of the time I'm never off pf.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Same here when I'm home most of the time I'm never off pf.


when i get in from work i check this first even though i must admit i dont post as much as i would like to but i still read 99% of the stuff people post then go onto the rest of my to do list lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> when i get in from work i check this first even though i must admit i dont post as much as i would like to but i still read 99% of the stuff people post then go onto the rest of my to do list lol.


I was meant to check my emails earlier but came on here instead lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was meant to check my emails earlier but came on here instead lol.


i dont really have plans i try to do things inbetween messages lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> i dont really have plans i try to do things inbetween messages lol


As soon as I get home on a week day I come on here first thing. Where did everybody else go?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> As soon as I get home on a week day I come on here first thing. Where did everybody else go?


i work nights so i am on this all day lol, i think they are all busy now lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> i work nights so i am on this all day lol, i think they are all busy now lol


They probably are busy, that or I scared them off posting lol haha.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Im always on here! i always kill threads, I must really bore people sometimes lol!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> They probably are busy, that or I scared them off posting lol haha.


nah i dongt think it was yer posting that scared them lol

so........lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> nah i dongt think it was yer posting that scared them lol
> 
> so........lol


I've killed the same thread in games now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

kerrybramble said:


> Im always on here! i always kill threads, I must really bore people sometimes lol!


I've suddenly started killing threads and I'm not usually a thread killer.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Thanks it hurts to move it too. One question. Why do they call it funny bone if it's not funny? Lets rename it.


like k4 said, its the humerus... i think we should call it the IHAINF bone  (It Hurts And Its Not Funny)



kerrybramble said:


> Im always on here! i always kill threads, I must really bore people sometimes lol!


nah! i didn't see you as a final poster 

And I'm reading. Buts it's boring. I'm only on page 20 

still another 23 pages to go... and this is only the primary reading :crying:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> like k4 said, its the humerus... i think we should call it the IHAINF bone  (It Hurts And Its Not Funny)
> 
> nah! i didn't see you as a final poster
> 
> ...


It's the humerous is it well it not funny lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> like k4 said, its the humerus... i think we should call it the IHAINF bone  (It Hurts And Its Not Funny)
> 
> nah! i didn't see you as a final poster
> 
> ...


i like the abreviation


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> i like the abreviation


lol! cheers 

oh well.. back to reading


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've suddenly started killing threads and I'm not usually a thread killer.


lol im sure someone will post it is tea time mind you


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! cheers
> 
> oh well.. back to reading


awwww (HUGS)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol im sure someone will post it is tea time mind you


It is tea time but the thread in question went quiet ages ago lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> It is tea time but the thread in question went quiet ages ago lol.


not that quiet we are still here


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> not that quiet we are still here


Haha now I've banged my left shin.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> awwww (HUGS)


lol, cheers 

(i AM going... honest )


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> lol, cheers
> 
> (i AM going... honest )


Back in a minute lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Back in a minute lol.


not gone yet 

am now though


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha now I've banged my left shin.


lol walking timebomb hold on i thing i have some bubblewrap somewhere lol

OH NO i think ive killed it ahhhhh  lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol walking timebomb hold on i thing i have some bubblewrap somewhere lol


Sorry got side tracked elsewhere lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Sorry got side tracked elsewhere lol.


i thought i had killed it lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> i thought i had killed it lol


No I got side tracked.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ironic that a thread titled 'Thread killer' is doing so well....so I'll push it on 1 more post!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Jamie Walker said:


> Ironic that a thread titled 'Thread killer' is doing so well....so I'll push it on 1 more post!


I know I'm turning into a thread killer myself me thinks. I've probably killed it now lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know I'm turning into a thread killer myself me thinks. I've probably killed it now lol.


nah not yet ive still gotta decide what to have for tea lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> nah not yet ive still gotta decide what to have for tea lol


I had a huge late lunch so I'm not hungry.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I had a huge late lunch so I'm not hungry.


awww all ive had is a sandwich that the OH made me with a cuppa


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> awww all ive had is a sandwich that the OH made me with a cuppa


Ok now my filter in the goldfish tank is starting to get beyond annoying now. It has to have the top bit out water and when it puts the water back it is really loud.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ok now my filter in the goldfish tank is starting to get beyond annoying now. It has to have the top bit out water and when it puts the water back it is really loud.


lol i hate when the little things start to annoy you lol

there ye go its dead


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

honey (s) I'm home!!!!!

finished primary reading 

off to get some food now though - hungreeeeeeee

then print of psych notes, read them, clean hamsters, tidy room, empty kitchen bin and recycling...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> honey (s) I'm home!!!!!
> 
> finished primary reading
> 
> ...


what time are you gonna be up to doing all that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> what time are you gonna be up to doing all that


umm...

considering i have a 9am seminar tomorrow... no later than 12... 
gonna go get food now though


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> umm...
> 
> considering i have a 9am seminar tomorrow... no later than 12...
> gonna go get food now though


i know i need to think about food too the dog has been fed just me and oh to do still lol.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm thinking of working for the mods, cos if ever they want a thread killed off, i only have to post on it


ha ha ha ha never


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

GillyR said:


> ha ha ha ha never


But its twoo:crying:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

P/F's very own answer to claire rayner !!! 

NO NO Uncle Bullet.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> i know i need to think about food too the dog has been fed just me and oh to do still lol.


i has soup!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> But its twoo:crying:


bullets we loves yooooo

bullets we doooooo

(and its not true! it's my job dammit!)


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

GillyR said:


> P/F's very own answer to claire rayner !!!
> 
> NO NO Uncle Bullet.


Are you saying that i look like an over weight elderly woman Oh well pretty close


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> bullets we loves yooooo
> 
> bullets we doooooo
> 
> (and its not true! it's my job dammit!)


Well, howdy doody, hows you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Well, howdy doody, hows you?


i think i need a life... my head is being proper stupid!

hows you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i think i need a life... my head is being proper stupid!
> 
> hows you?


Whats the problem with your head? is it still rattling when you shake it


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

bullet said:


> Are you saying that i look like an over weight elderly woman Oh well pretty close


who said that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Whats the problem with your head? is it still rattling when you shake it


its messed up!

haha, it made me say well howdy doody in the accent which then made me laugh but i was eating bread so i then started choking.

and earlier i was talking to someone on msn and needed the loo and my head thought it was hilarious to say pee right back, instead of be right back


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> its messed up!
> 
> haha, it made me say well howdy doody in the accent which then made me laugh but i was eating bread so i then started choking.
> 
> and earlier i was talking to someone on msn and needed the loo and my head thought it was hilarious to say pee right back, instead of be right back


i think at this rate you could be going to stay with welshie on her funny farm for special people


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> i think at this rate you could be going to stay with welshie on her funny farm for special people


nah... i have my own special farm for funny people...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> nah... i have my own special farm for funny people...


well i must be the farmer then


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> i has soup!!!!


ivde still not decided but ive just eaten a packet of shortbread


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> well i must be the farmer then


no. these people are actually funny

:001_tongue:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> its messed up!
> 
> haha, it made me say well howdy doody in the accent which then made me laugh but i was eating bread so i then started choking.
> 
> and earlier i was talking to someone on msn and needed the loo and my head thought it was hilarious to say pee right back, instead of be right back


and i thought i had problems


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> and i thought i had problems


oh, thanks.

:cryin:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> no. these people are actually funny
> 
> :001_tongue:


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!hmy:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> oh, thanks.
> 
> :cryin:


im sorry (HUGS)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!hmy:


:lol:

we loves yous bullet!
we do!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> im sorry (HUGS)


well, there's sincerity for you!

:lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> well, there's sincerity for you!
> 
> :lol:


thats my prolem i tell it as it is


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> thats my prolem i tell it as it is


lol! I was joking


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Come on then i need to rack your brains,i 'm looking for a dog friendly holiday, but reasonably cheap, possibly south coast. Your time starts..................now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Come on then i need to rack your brains,i 'm looking for a dog friendly holiday, but reasonably cheap, possibly south coast. Your time starts..................now


camping in cornwall


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! I was joking


I know


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> Come on then i need to rack your brains,i 'm looking for a dog friendly holiday, but reasonably cheap, possibly south coast. Your time starts..................now


i cant help im hopeless have you tried googeling places there are loads online


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> camping in cornwall


preferably hotel or b&b please, i'm getting too old to camp


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> i cant help im hopeless have you tried googeling places there are loads online


yeh but i wonderded if people on here would have actual experiences


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> yeh but i wonderded if people on here would have actual experiences


ok wasn't sure what you where looking for lol, well i am no use there


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> ok wasn't sure what you where looking for lol, well i am no use there


Hiya it's me I'm back my sister finally came off facebook lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya it's me I'm back my sister finally came off facebook lol.


goodo. sort me out a dog friendly holiday please


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> goodo. sort me out a dog friendly holiday please


Ok anywhere in paticular lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> preferably hotel or b&b please, i'm getting too old to camp


caravan then! if my rents can survive you can!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> caravan then! if my rents can survive you can!!!


I stayed in one caravan when I was little in wales.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> caravan then! if my rents can survive you can!!!


whats a bloody rent


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ok anywhere in paticular lol.


south coast or south west


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> south coast or south west


Ok south coast or south west I'll see what I can do lol. I've got a stupid head on tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ok south coast or south west I'll see what I can do lol. I've got a stupid head on tonight.


ta, stoopid


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

New forest 

Brockenhurst


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> ta, stoopid


Haha not found anything yet but I will not give up haha. Ok that filter is driving me mad, ow.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> whats a bloody rent


parents 

and they're older than you!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Anybody want my fish tank filter it's driving me mad. It makes a rght noise when the water goes back into the tank.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> parents
> 
> and they're older than you!!!


Thats nice to know


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> New forest
> 
> Brockenhurst


Whats there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> Thats nice to know


I hardly ever see my parents now.:crying: My mum is busy on the new house and my dad well he doesn't live with me anymore.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> Anybody want my fish tank filter it's driving me mad. It makes a rght noise when the water goes back into the tank.


Put the outlet under the water Dani


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Put the outlet under the water Dani


I've just done that and it's still a noisy little thing.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Whats there?


Loadsa walks for dogs in forest, ponies ponies and more ponies, pubs galaore, lots of good food and beaches

New forest is beautiful:001_tt1:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've just done that and it's still a noisy little thing.


You shouldnt be able to hear the water coming out now if it submergeed..

What make is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Loadsa walks for dogs in forest, ponies ponies and more ponies, pubs galaore, lots of good food and beaches
> 
> New forest is beautiful:001_tt1:


I thought I had killed the thread. I probably have now lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Loadsa walks for dogs in forest, ponies ponies and more ponies, pubs galaore, lots of good food and beaches
> 
> New forest is beautiful:001_tt1:


i went there years ago, it shouldn't be so new now, should it?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> i went there years ago, it shouldn't be so new now, should it?[/QUOT


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Thats nice to know


what? that they're older than you, that they survive or that rents is parents?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> what? that they're older than you, that they survive or that rents is parents?


Yeh, theres someone older than me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Yeh, theres someone older than me


lol bullet!
there are lots of people older than you


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> lol bullet!
> there are lots of people older than you


oh goodo! i was beginning to feel like a pensioner, especially being called clair raynor


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> oh goodo! i was beginning to feel like a pensioner, especially being called clair raynor


I'm still trying to find a dog friendly hotel lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> oh goodo! i was beginning to feel like a pensioner, especially being called clair raynor


Yikes blimey I've just checked my post count.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yikes blimey I've just checked my post count.


are you posting too much again


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bullet said:


> are you posting too much again


Haha I'm talking too much again me thinks.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> oh goodo! i was beginning to feel like a pensioner, especially being called clair raynor


i have no idea who clair raynor is


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> i have no idea who clair raynor is


I have no idea who Clair Raynor is either.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lol.ok, just to prove rona wrong, i am off to bed now. night guys!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

metame said:


> lol.ok, just to prove rona wrong, i am off to bed now. night guys!!!


Ok night night sleep welll.

Edit me thinks I put one too many l's in the word well lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i have no idea who clair raynor is


see, that just proves my age, i'm going up in a minute night night


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I feel like this sometimes too. I'll put my point in my post and it gets ignored yet someone else posts almost identical and its quoted and taken into account. It is disheartening x


hey, folks!  hi, sary! :--) 
i don;t spend a lotta time in Gen-Chat as i post more on Beh or Pet-News, but i know full-well i have replied to many of the folks on this thread on page-One (i did not read the 2nd page yet  give me time...).

i just figure *somebody* has to be the last... and i Am Up later than most, cuz i am in bloomin USA :lol: 
if i got delicate about it + had a case of the vapors, i might never post at all.  
some members might be thrilled if i shut-up,  but i do try to bring something helpful to the table.

i have enjoyed many posts, and even whole *threads* - but did not feel impelled to reply. 
(i think thats OK, too.) please don;t fret - i have enjoyed many posts that i did not always reply to, 
and do not think i don;t appreciate the Forum members... even the rowdy ones.  :001_tt2:

waving across the pond (its 11:45 UK time, 6:45 local), 
and my best wishes to U all, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> hey, folks!  hi, sary! :--)
> i don;t spend a lotta time in Gen-Chat as i post more on Beh or Pet-News, but i know full-well i have replied to many of the folks on this thread on page-One (i did not read the 2nd page yet  give me time...).
> 
> i just figure *somebody* has to be the last... and i Am Up later than most, cuz i am in bloomin USA :lol:
> ...


Hiya hows you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Oops I think I might have killed this thread sorry lol.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> :huh: now is that a Michael Jackson insult or a Rupert compliment
> Or both


so THATs what Ur avatar is, :lol: really truly, i could not make head nor tail of it, but now that U said its MJ, i can see him!  isn;t that an interesting thing, seeing as opposed to looking? i tried to ID that image, and finally concluded it was a metallic (something) like a robot part?, illuminated only on upper surfaces.

this reminds me - 
when i was a kid, i spent many (total) hours looking carefully at spider-webs, as i had read that the sensor-line could be picked-out visually... and i could *never* see it. :crying: i got so frustrated, and felt stoopid - but i kept trying. one day, suddenly (i was 12 or 14) i looked at a web... 
and There It Was - so clear! hmy: i was astonished, and after that i could see it everywhere.

those eureka-moments are very surprising.  i am happy to *finally* know what Ur avatar is, *tinsley. :smile5:

pleasant dreams, all, and a restful night, 
--- terry


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

You lot are bananas :laugh: I loveee it !
I've barely even been here & i seem to kill threads non stop  
xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you.


i;m fine, danny -  about to get my dinner, my tummy is rumbling in that hollow fashion. 
isn;t it time for sleep for U? or are U not in the UK? 
ta, off for food, :thumbup1:
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> i;m fine, danny -  about to get my dinner, my tummy is rumbling in that hollow fashion.
> isn;t it time for sleep for U? or are U not in the UK?
> ta, off for food, :thumbup1:
> --- terry


I'm in the uk and oddly enough I'm going to bed now lol,


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm in the uk and oddly enough I'm going to bed now lol,


im in the uk and im still up lol and cant believe this thread is still going lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

See! this is why i don't go to bed at a reasonable time - i miss things!  and i didnt even go to my seminar anyway 



leashedForLife said:


> so THATs what Ur avatar is, :lol: really truly, i could not make head nor tail of it, but now that U said its MJ, i can see him!  isn;t that an interesting thing, seeing as opposed to looking? i tried to ID that image, and finally concluded it was a metallic (something) like a robot part?, illuminated only on upper surfaces.
> 
> this reminds me -
> when i was a kid, i spent many (total) hours looking carefully at spider-webs, as i had read that the sensor-line could be picked-out visually... and i could *never* see it. :crying: i got so frustrated, and felt stoopid - but i kept trying. one day, suddenly (i was 12 or 14) i looked at a web...
> ...


hi terry! now i feel dumb - what's a sensor-line?



k4r4 said:


> im in the uk and im still up lol and cant believe this thread is still going lol


hahahahaha!!! ot's cause it'f sun anf random


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

metame said:


> See! this is why i don't go to bed at a reasonable time - i miss things!  and i didnt even go to my seminar anyway
> 
> hi terry! now i feel dumb - what's a sensor-line?
> 
> hahahahaha!!! ot's cause it'f sun anf random


Hiya hows you today. I don't know why but I've got a random head on today.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you today. I don't know why but I've got a random head on today.


im good. feeling pretty bad though cause i didnt o to my seminar even though i was up :blush;

hows you?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

god i didnt go to my bed till about 6 thismorning and im up again and i wasn't the last to post yey lol (i work nights so up stupid hours)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> god i didnt go to my bed till about 6 thismorning and im up again and i wasn't the last to post yey lol (i work nights so up stupid hours)


Hiya hows you.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

metame said:


> hi terry! now i feel dumb - what's a sensor-line?


don;t feel dumb, hun - 
only dingbats like me who grew up reading naturalists + poking around in woods n fields would be interested, LOL - 
its an extra-thick strand (from center to circumference) that the spider uses to delicately monitor the web - the wind, a leaf, etc, can touch or jostle it, but the struggles of an insect are sustained + erratic, rather than accelerating + decelerating (wind) or once and stops (leaf, twig, my finger, etc).

it looks white where the other spokes look more clear or translucent, as they are thinner in diameter. 
hope that makes sense?  its easier to explain with a web to show ya... 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> don;t feel dumb, hun -
> only dingbats like me who grew up reading naturalists + poking around in woods n fields would be interested, LOL -
> its an extra-thick strand (from center to circumference) that the spider uses to delicately monitor the web - the wind, a leaf, etc, can touch or jostle it, but the struggles of an insect are sustained + erratic, rather than accelerating + decelerating (wind) or once and stops (leaf, twig, my finger, etc).
> 
> ...


that's amazing! like, really amazing!
i want to go on a web hunt now!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

metame said:


> that's amazing! like, really amazing!
> i want to go on a web hunt now!!!


I'm going to have to turn this heater off I'm boiling here.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you.


sorry i wasn't on for long i had to sort everything for my trip tomorrow.....

Im doing great today had a lovely day out


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> sorry i wasn't on for long i had to sort everything for my trip tomorrow.....
> 
> Im doing great today had a lovely day out


I've got an icky tummy again. Think I have eaten something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

metame said:


> im good. feeling pretty bad though cause i didnt o to my seminar even though i was up :blush;
> 
> hows you?


I've got an icky tummy round 2 think it is something I ate this time though.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've got an icky tummy again. Think I have eaten something.


could be this nasty bug that's going round
I'm praying I don't get it I hate being sick


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> could be this nasty bug that's going round
> I'm praying I don't get it I hate being sick


It had better not be I've just got rid of one.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

just you keep you bugs and germs on your side of the screen


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> just you keep you bugs and germs on your side of the screen


heh, ditto!

although i felt pretty rough this morning.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> heh, ditto!
> 
> although i felt pretty rough this morning.


give someone you dont like a hug pass the germs off to them lol i do this to oh all the time i get the cold he gets it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> just you keep you bugs and germs on your side of the screen


Haha I will do. Guesse what I got my nintendo ds back today and it's got a nice new blue cover and styllus too.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha I will do. Guesse what I got my nintendo ds back today and it's got a nice new blue cover and styllus too.


sounds good i just have a white ds  i wanted a black one white one gets dirty easy lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> heh, ditto!
> 
> although i felt pretty rough this morning.


My dogs are the same, they have been going rough rough rough all day long, with a few barks inbetween. pmsl


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My dogs are the same, they have been going rough rough rough all day long, with a few barks inbetween. pmsl


Our dogs a locksmith.............he just made a bolt for the back door


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> sounds good i just have a white ds  i wanted a black one white one gets dirty easy lol


I'm chuffed with it I love it's new look. It's now the same shade of blue as my 2 year old female budgie Charlie.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> Our dogs a locksmith.............he just made a bolt for the back door


pmsl I gotta rep you for that one if it lets me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm chuffed with it I love it's new look. It's now the same shade of blue as my 2 year old female budgie Charlie.


Did you give it some tweetment and turn it blue then lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> pmsl I gotta rep you for that one if it lets me.


Ta very muchly isnit


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ta very muchly isnit


Done. and well earnt that one lolololol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did you give it some tweetment and turn it blue then lol


Haha it was taken to be fixed but needed a new case on it. Tweetment good one welshie that's all I ever heard of Charlie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Our dogs a locksmith.............he just made a bolt for the back door


Haha good one bullet rep coming your way for that one.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha it was taken to be fixed but needed a new case on it. Tweetment good one welshie that's all I ever heard of Charlie.


Why are there NO Asprin in the jungle.

The paracetamol. Get it. Parrots eat em all. BOOM BOOM


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha good one bullet rep coming your way for that one.


Oh don't, you spoil me........................................Aw go on then


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Why are there NO Asprin in the jungle.
> 
> The paracetamol. Get it. Parrots eat em all. BOOM BOOM


Ok basil are you after a rep too


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Why are there NO Asprin in the jungle.
> 
> The paracetamol. Get it. Parrots eat em all. BOOM BOOM


Hahaha welshie have you been on my red bull again cos your on a roll tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oh don't, you spoil me........................................Aw go on then


You have green rep.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

No more Rep for Bullet, he will be going all night long otherwise lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks both, i'm gunna have to start dishing out some love, oop's, sorry reps


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Thanks both, i'm gunna have to start dishing out some love, oop's, sorry reps


Haha we knew what you meant. I can't spell agian today bullet lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm chuffed with it I love it's new look. It's now the same shade of blue as my 2 year old female budgie Charlie.


thats soooo cute lol i only really take it to work with me for the lazy nights lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> thats soooo cute lol i only really take it to work with me for the lazy nights lol


Exact same colour of Charlie I haven't got her now though.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha we knew what you meant. I can't spell agian today bullet lol.


You just have done, look. A..G..A..I..N


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> You just have done, look. A..G..A..I..N


What have I spelt something wrong oh no not again.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Exact same colour of Charlie I haven't got her now though.


im sorry i didnt know that


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> im sorry i didnt know that


She was ill so I had to take her to the vets and she had a tumour so I had to let her go.:crying:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> She was ill so I had to take her to the vets and she had a tumour so I had to let her go.:crying:


Im sorry to hear that at least you did the right thing by her  im sorry


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> give someone you dont like a hug pass the germs off to them lol i do this to oh all the time i get the cold he gets it lol


dont worry, i have been 


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My dogs are the same, they have been going rough rough rough all day long, with a few barks inbetween. pmsl





bullet said:


> Our dogs a locksmith.............he just made a bolt for the back door





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did you give it some tweetment and turn it blue then lol





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Why are there NO Asprin in the jungle.
> 
> The paracetamol. Get it. Parrots eat em all. BOOM BOOM


whats with all the cheese???


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> dont worry, i have been
> 
> whats with all the cheese???


Don't do cheese, i get night mares


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Don't do cheese, i get night mares


i had a dream that i was awake all last night! At least i think it was adream. I remember my leg was really painful at the knee and ankle and that it was stuck and had cramp and pins and needles and when iwoke up this morning my leg was all achey and sore. Weird!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> i had a dream that i was awake all last night! At least i think it was adream. I remember my leg was really painful at the knee and ankle and that it was stuck and had cramp and pins and needles and when iwoke up this morning my leg was all achey and sore. Weird!


Sleep walking eh!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sleep walking eh!


no! i dreamt that i was awake in my bed!!!

weirder than the voldemort dream!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sleep walking eh!


oh dont talk about sleepwalking my little bro used to do that got out the house and was walking down a main road once so my mum started putting a bit of wood wedged in the door so he couldnt get out (i know not the best fire saftey thing but it was safe for my bro.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i had a dream that i was awake all last night! At least i think it was adream. I remember my leg was really painful at the knee and ankle and that it was stuck and had cramp and pins and needles and when iwoke up this morning my leg was all achey and sore. Weird!


I had a dream once where i thought i'd pierced the water bed, and when i woke i remembered we don't have a water bed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> oh dont talk about sleepwalking my little bro used to do that got out the house and was walking down a main road once so my mum started putting a bit of wood wedged in the door so he couldnt get out (i know not the best fire saftey thing but it was safe for my bro.


My son did that when he was 6 yr old. But he was sitting in the middle of the road singing, I head it and went looking for him thinking he was in our guest bedroom, but when I looked out the window, there he was quite happy singing away, I shouted out the window to him and frightened him poor bugger.


bullet said:


> I had a dream once where i thought i'd pierced the water bed, and when i woke i remembered we don't have a water bed


See you have got some Welsh in you, Leek. lolololol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

bullet said:


> I had a dream once where i thought i'd pierced the water bed, and when i woke i remembered we don't have a water bed


lol are u shore u didnt wet the bed   

we used to have a water bed and we did acturaly brake it but broke the hot water pipe or something so it was cold


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> I had a dream once where i thought i'd pierced the water bed, and when i woke i remembered we don't have a water bed


thats as bad as some of mine lol wont go into it but gaint tomatoes lol and waking in cold sweats thats all im saying


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> See you have got some Welsh in you, Leek. lolololol


lolololololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> thats as bad as some of mine lol wont go into it but gaint tomatoes lol and waking in cold sweats thats all im saying


Do tell, I am curious now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> thats as bad as some of mine lol wont go into it but gaint tomatoes lol and waking in cold sweats thats all im saying


m friends dream about giant killer vegetables gave birth to roger the killer carrot...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do tell, I am curious now


well it started off as a nice sunny day in the dream cant mind what i was doing and out of the blue these giant tomatoes apeard they were screeching and chasing me the whole dream i kept thinking wake up wake up but they were after me for something dont know what but i ended up being backed into an alley and they bounced at me and thats when i woke up lol

ive had worse


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> well it started off as a nice sunny day in the dream cant mind what i was doing and out of the blue these giant tomatoes apeard they were screeching and chasing me the whole dream i kept thinking wake up wake up but they were after me for something dont know what but i ended up being backed into an alley and they bounced at me and thats when i woke up lol
> 
> ive had worse


Good god, that is weird lol
There is a meaning to a dream where a person is being chased, something to do with and end of something that have been worrying you. But they do say to let what ever or who ever is chasing you catch you up, as it isnt as bad as you think. If you manage to get that whatever to catch you up it is suposed to be something good coming to you. I used to go to a women who use to read my future and she did dream aswell. this was many years ago, But you can read about dreams online if you google Meaning of Dreams.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> m friends dream about giant killer vegetables gave birth to roger the killer carrot...


Was that after it was Rogered.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Was that after it was Rogered.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Considering this is a thread about Thread Killer, it is doing really really well for Bullet. lol. certainly isnt dead yet.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good god, that is weird lol
> There is a meaning to a dream where a person is being chased, something to do with and end of something that have been worrying you. But they do say to let what ever or who ever is chasing you catch you up, as it isnt as bad as you think. If you manage to get that whatever to catch you up it is suposed to be something good coming to you. I used to go to a women who use to read my future and she did dream aswell. this was many years ago, But you can read about dreams online if you google Meaning of Dreams.


yeah most of my dreams im being chased ive tried looking for stuff online but you get so much info lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> Im sorry to hear that at least you did the right thing by her  im sorry


That was in 2007 and somebody gave me a lovely poem called Remember our love. I wish I could have done more for her. I still ask why did she have to go nearly three years later.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> That was in 2007 and somebody gave me a lovely poem called Remember our love. I wish I could have done more for her. I still ask why did she have to go nearly three years later.


yeah it is hard to let go and not ask why

ive killed it omg i think ive killed it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> yeah it is hard to let go and not ask why
> 
> ive killed it omg i think ive killed it lol


I loved her to bits she always used to chirp when I put the radio on or said her name.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I loved her to bits she always used to chirp when I put the radio on or said her name.


lol when i lived at my mums house i had a budgie and my dad taught her to speak she sounded like him though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol when i lived at my mums house i had a budgie and my dad taught her to speak she sounded like him though.


I tried to teach Charlie to speak but she only ever chirped lol. When ever I tried to teach her to speak and she chirped I thought english please pretty girl I don't understand budgie language. I loved her so much. I'm not having any luck with pets lately.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> yeah it is hard to let go and not ask why
> 
> ive killed it omg i think ive killed it lol


oh no you didnt!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

metame said:


> oh no you didnt!


No the thread is still ging strong and I still can't seem to spell today. I'm hoping I spelt this right prablably not with my luck.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> No the thread is still ging strong and I still can't seem to spell today. I'm hoping I spelt this right prablably not with my luck.


lol!

oh well


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

metame said:


> lol!
> 
> oh well


I don't normally make so many spelling mistakes though. I'm an idiot today and I've still got a random head on despite my tummy being icky.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I tried to teach Charlie to speak but she only ever chirped lol. When ever I tried to teach her to speak and she chirped I thought english please pretty girl I don't understand budgie language. I loved her so much. I'm not having any luck with pets lately.


awwww (HUGS), i loved my little girl but couldnt take her when i first moved house and when she died my mum was sooo upset it took her a few days to ring me and tell me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> awwww (HUGS), i loved my little girl but couldnt take her when i first moved house and when she died my mum was sooo upset it took her a few days to ring me and tell me.


At the vets I held her one last time and she pecked me I held her all the way through even when they gave her the injection.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> At the vets I held her one last time and she pecked me I held her all the way through even when they gave her the injection.


i think mine was just too old and my mum said she just lay at the bottom of her slippers and didnt wake back up


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> i think mine was just too old and my mum said she just lay at the bottom of her slippers and didnt wake back up


Awww my Charlie was only 2 when I had her put to sleep. Still seem to think I did the wrong thing. I feel like I did the wrong thing even though I know it was a kindness I dd for her.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Awww my Charlie was only 2 when I had her put to sleep. Still seem to think I did the wrong thing. I feel like I did the wrong thing even though I know it was a kindness I dd for her.


dont blame yourself there was nothing else you could have done and it was the best thing for her


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> dont blame yourself there was nothing else you could have done and it was the best thing for her


I know it was the best thing for her but why do I feel so bad? Then I lost Toby my cat on april 17th 2009. He was run over and died instantly he was only 3 years old. I should never have let him out.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know it was the best thing for her but why do I feel so bad? Then I lost Toby my cat on april 17th 2009. He was run over and died instantly he was only 3 years old. I should never have let him out.


these things happen you shouldnt feel bad about it, the least he didnt suffer and he has you to remember him all your life .


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> these things happen you shouldnt feel bad about it, the least he didnt suffer and he has you to remember him all your life .


My computer just booted me off the internet the silly silly computer. How annoying getting booted of the internet. Don't know why it did that.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

yooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo! i'm back, (although i didn't go that far)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> yooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo! i'm back, (although i didn't go that far)


Hiya my computer just booted me off the internet.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> yooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo! i'm back, (although i didn't go that far)


yayness!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

metame said:


> yayness!!!!!


Can't believe this silly computer of mine just booted me off the internet.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya my computer just booted me off the internet.


well you're still on here, so it must be ok now


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> yayness!!!!!


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! too (i think)


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry dear i was in a world of my own there lol ended up just stairing at the screen lol 

wb bullet


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello, how is everyone doing in this killer of a thread,


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> sorry dear i was in a world of my own there lol ended up just stairing at the screen lol
> 
> wb bullet


My computer went weird on me. It decided to boot me off the internet and turn off.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing in this killer of a thread,


yeah i cant believe a thread like this has got to 29 pages lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing in this killer of a thread,


Welshie my computer just booted me off the internet and turned off.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Welshie my computer just booted me off the internet and turned off.


maybe time for a virus check


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> well you're still on here, so it must be ok now


I'm still on here because I turned the computer on again logged on and came back onto pf lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> yeah i cant believe a thread like this has got to 29 pages lol


I can. Guess who started it


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> I can. Guess who started it


Well your name goes well with the name of the thread lolololol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well your name goes well with the name of the thread lolololol


i thought you'd gone to bed:wink:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> i thought you'd gone to bed:wink:


Was on another thread in Dogs. will be going soon though got to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> maybe time for a virus check


Maybe maybe I should get my sister to do it tomorrow because I don't know how and don't want to risk losing the IP again.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> Maybe maybe I should get my sister to do it tomorrow because I don't know how and don't want to risk losing the IP again.


yeah best to


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Danielle ...............DONT TOUCH YOUR COMPUTER. you know what you are like, lolololol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> yeah best to


I'll sort it tomorrow maybe the anti virus needs updateing or something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Danielle ...............DONT TOUCH YOUR COMPUTER. you know what you are like, lolololol


Are we referring to the spelling mistakes I made earlier by any chance lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Danielle ...............DONT TOUCH YOUR COMPUTER. you know what you are like, lolololol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


You should have seen the errors I made in a message on welshie's wall.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Are we referring to the spelling mistakes I made earlier by any chance lol.


NOOOOOO.........you trying to fix your pewter. DONT DO IT. Iknow your mum got the other house but I THINK SHE STILL WANTS THAT ONE TOO. in one peice...............not in smoke lololololo



bullet said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Our Danielle is not safe in her own skin, she is an accident waiting to happen lololololol we love you Dan.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> NOOOOOO.........you trying to fix your pewter. DONT DO IT. Iknow your mum got the other house but I THINK SHE STILL WANTS THAT ONE TOO. in one peice...............not in smoke lololololo
> 
> Our Danielle is not safe in her own skin, she is an accident waiting to happen lololololol we love you Dan.


i have to keep sending over more bubble wrap


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> NOOOOOO.........you trying to fix your pewter. DONT DO IT. Iknow your mum got the other house but I THINK SHE STILL WANTS THAT ONE TOO. in one peice...............not in smoke lololololo
> 
> Our Danielle is not safe in her own skin, she is an accident waiting to happen lololololol we love you Dan.


I heard that loves ya.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> NOOOOOO.........you trying to fix your pewter. DONT DO IT. Iknow your mum got the other house but I THINK SHE STILL WANTS THAT ONE TOO. in one peice...............not in smoke lololololo
> 
> Our Danielle is not safe in her own skin, she is an accident waiting to happen lololololol we love you Dan.


I won't try to mend it I'll leave it to somebody who can spell lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> i have to keep sending over more bubble wrap


your not the only one offering bubble wrap around lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> your not the only one offering bubble wrap around lol


Its for her own good


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Its for her own good


Ahem.:001_tt1::laugh::yesnod:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ahem.:001_tt1::laugh::yesnod:


Hello dan, we didn't see you there


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im still waiting on my third thing to happen :/
ive broked the cooker and my glass so far...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> im still waiting on my third thing to happen :/
> ive broked the cooker and my glass so far...


broke anyones heart? or promise? or speed record?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Hello dan, we didn't see you there


I was hiding.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> im still waiting on my third thing to happen :/
> ive broked the cooker and my glass so far...


just break another glass on purpose then its broken the chain lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> broke anyones heart? or promise? or speed record?


nope :/


k4r4 said:


> just break another glass on purpose then its broken the chain lol


i only have 2 glasses left!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> nope :/
> 
> i only have 2 glasses left!


what about plates lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> what about plates lol


i have a grand total of 2 plates 1.5 bowls (one has no rim on it due to a jar of cinammon falling on it :/) and 2 mugs...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> i have a grand total of 2 plates 1.5 bowls (one has no rim on it due to a jar of cinammon falling on it :/) and 2 mugs...


lol well what about................mmmmmm i cant think of anything lol alse.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> lol well what about................mmmmmm i cant think of anything lol alse.


lol! oh well.. was worth a try!

im off to bedski anyhoe!

sleep well when you all go!
much love!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! oh well.. was worth a try!
> 
> im off to bedski anyhoe!
> 
> ...


ok night night.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! oh well.. was worth a try!
> 
> im off to bedski anyhoe!
> 
> ...


ok night night


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

i dont like it i have to be in bed early tonight


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> i dont like it i have to be in bed early tonight


why's that then?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> why's that then?


I am up at 7am tomorrow as im driving to skye lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> I am up at 7am tomorrow as im driving to skye lol


that must be great scenery


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> that must be great scenery


yeah it will be good i need the break


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> yeah it will be good i need the break


well have a good trip, ive got to be up at 6, so i'm off to bed, night night


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> well have a good trip, ive got to be up at 6, so i'm off to bed, night night


im off to bed too you have a good sleep night night


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

good evening everyone...

I man night night everyone


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dammm.....Done just what the title says :blush2:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Dammm.....Done just what the title says :blush2:


nah not yet ou havent't lol still plenty of time for that


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread will never end..........................................






































..................................until now maybe. :nonod:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> well have a good trip, ive got to be up at 6, so i'm off to bed, night night


how can you not go to bed until 12.20 and still be up for 6?!

i went to bed at 12 and slept straight through my 10am seminar


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> This thread will never end..........................................
> 
> ..................................until now maybe. :nonod:


hahahahaha!
it probably will its just turned into a free for all now 
and no-ones who thinks they're last are gonna be last hmy:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> hahahahaha!
> it probably will its just turned into a free for all now
> and no-ones who thinks they're last are gonna be last hmy:


Brings back memories of our little games chat we had going, Last one to the Post Wins, omg I miss that one. oooer and my jokes on there something else. But this one is too open to put them in here. I would get SHOT.  

P.S. just noticed I said SHOT, and whos thread is do this belong to. BULLET pmsl


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. just noticed I said SHOT, and whos thread is do this belong to. BULLET pmsl


ROFLL!!! that should *not* be funny. I think i need a head check!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Boo it's me so what have I missed today then.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

not much!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

metame said:


> not much!!!


I've had a busy day today so I'm now just chilling on here.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Cooooooooeeeeeeeeeee! anyone in?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee think so


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> cooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee think so


Hows you chuck, have you got those suits done yet?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> Hows you chuck, have you got those suits done yet?


almost lol, just got one more to make that isnt even cut out yet but got 4 of them done and dusted just the fasteners to do and boy am I pleased with them, got to get the little girl that I made one for to try hers on on Friday just hope to god it fits


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> almost lol, just got one more to make that isnt even cut out yet but got 4 of them done and dusted just the fasteners to do and boy am I pleased with them, got to get the little girl that I made one for to try hers on on Friday just hope to god it fits


We want the pics of the girls with the trophies


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> We want the pics of the girls with the trophies


now wouldnt that be great - they are expecting nothing they have done well in previous years but are both handling real youngsters this year and dont know how the pups will stand up to the big YKC ring and the atmosphere


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*trouble's here*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

metame said:


> *trouble's here*


you're no trouble :wink:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> now wouldnt that be great - they are expecting nothing they have done well in previous years but are both handling real youngsters this year and dont know how the pups will stand up to the big YKC ring and the atmosphere


Well good luck all the same, i'll have to get some handling tips one day, my right arm is 4 inches longer than my left with all the pulling


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> *trouble's here*


Double trouble hows you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> you're no trouble :wink:


hahahahahahaha

ok.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> Well good luck all the same, i'll have to get some handling tips one day, my right arm is 4 inches longer than my left with all the pulling


hmmm dont wish to know that pmsl


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Double trouble hows you?


crubbish.
my eye has been really really really really sore and annoying all day n my dad has just phoned which is always pooey.

sorry :crying:

how are you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> crubbish.
> my eye has been really really really really sore and annoying all day n my dad has just phoned which is always pooey.
> 
> sorry :crying:
> ...


I'm tickity boo as always, although a bit later getting on, i've just been watching MJ's This is it dvd


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm tickity boo as always, although a bit later getting on, i've just been watching MJ's This is it dvd


coolio
....


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> coolio
> ....


Aint he a rapper , anyway! whats wrong with your eyes chuck?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Aint he a rapper , anyway! whats wrong with your eyes chuck?


no idea. It just hurst really bad in the corner by the tear duct and everytime i blink its really painful and cold air/water against it stings really bad and i went to the pharmacy and the pharmacist told me she couldnt see anything wrong with it and then sold me drops for it...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> no idea. It just hurst really bad in the corner by the tear duct and everytime i blink its really painful and cold air/water against it stings really bad and i went to the pharmacy and the pharmacist told me she couldnt see anything wrong with it and then sold me drops for it...


Bloody hell, theres a good sales personhmy: lucky she didn't sell you plasters for a cut you never had


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Bloody hell, theres a good sales personhmy: lucky she didn't sell you plasters for a cut you never had


haha.

why's is so quiet on here tonight??


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> haha.
> 
> why's is so quiet on here tonight??


I don't know, but i didn't come on here till quite late, perhaps they're all asleep


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> I don't know, but i didn't come on here till quite late, perhaps they're all asleep


uh huh.

im bored.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lot of us were up late on puppy watch last night one of the members had probs with her bitch who had a singleton pup on board puppy was sadly born dead


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> uh huh.
> 
> im bored.


Go on then, think of a game


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> lot of us were up late on puppy watch last night one of the members had probs with her bitch who had a singleton pup on board puppy was sadly born dead


aw, that's really sad :crying:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

metame said:


> aw, that's really sad :crying:


It was and now I think we are all tired after last night when the adrenaline pumps you are fine but then once it goes you are so so tired :nonod:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Go on then, think of a game


think im just gonna go to bed. i give up.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> It was and now I think we are all tired after last night when the adrenaline pumps you are fine but then once it goes you are so so tired :nonod:


Aw thats horrible!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> It was and now I think we are all tired after last night when the adrenaline pumps you are fine but then once it goes you are so so tired :nonod:


heh, yeah. poor pup though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

metame said:


> no idea. It just hurst really bad in the corner by the tear duct and everytime i blink its really painful and cold air/water against it stings really bad and i went to the pharmacy and the pharmacist told me she couldnt see anything wrong with it and then sold me drops for it...


Sounds as if you've had the flick of a tail in the eye.
I got flicked in the eye by a cow tail once


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> think im just gonna go to bed. i give up.


yeh! i'm gunna have an earlier night tonight, night night


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> yeh! i'm gunna have an earlier night tonight, night night


sleep well when you go


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Helloooo, it's me.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Helloooo, it's me.


hello you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

metame said:


> hello you.


I've been busy which is why I came on later than usual.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've been busy which is why I came on later than usual.


im just off to bed. feel pretty crappy.

sleep well when you go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

metame said:


> im just off to bed. feel pretty crappy.
> 
> sleep well when you go!


Don't think I will be too long now night night sleep well.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

morning people.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

metame said:


> no idea. It just hurst really bad in the corner by the tear duct and everytime i blink its really painful and cold air/water against it stings really bad and i went to the pharmacy and the pharmacist told me she couldnt see anything wrong with it and then sold me drops for it...


 do U have a VERY clean mister-bottle, one that only ever had water in it? 
or U can buy a cheap traveler-bottle with a misting-spray/pump-spray.

put distilled or potable tap-water + gently spray the eye from a distance, 
while blinking OR closed, whichever U prefer --- let it run down Ur cheek into a sink. 
if there is summat in there, it may wash right out (eyelash poking tender parts, etc).
WIPE from outer-corner to inner lightly with a clean cotton-ball, gauze pad, tissue, etc; 
repeat once + wait.

if that did the trick U should feel *much less irritation* in 10 to 15-mins max.

such soreness can indicate an incubating stye (infected follicle) or pinkeye coming. 
have U ever had pinkeye? some ppl are very susceptible - KIDS often carry it, so do kittens; pups not as often.

hope this helps, hun! wishing U well, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

tashi said:


> lot of us were up late on puppy watch last night one of the members had probs with her bitch who had a singleton pup on board puppy was sadly born dead


yes, i felt awful for her - poor woman, poor dam, and what a shame... 
poor infant. :nonod:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Good evening everyone, and.........YouTube - My cat Tiggy talking / speaking saying hello


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Back later, i'm off for a shower


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> Good evening everyone, and.........YouTube - My cat Tiggy talking / speaking saying hello


AAAAAAAAAawwwwwwwwww bless that cat, that brought a tear to my eye then just listening to it say helloooo. :blush: How funny and cute is that.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> AAAAAAAAAawwwwwwwwww bless that cat, that brought a tear to my eye then just listening to it say helloooo. :blush: How funny and cute is that.


Who me or the cat


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> Who me or the cat


There's no need to fear I'm is here lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> There's no need to fear I'm is here lol.


hellooooooooooooooooooo! its me that needs the bubble wrap today


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooo! its me that needs the bubble wrap today


I'll send some over lol. I had bad news today.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just for you Bullet I have put the photo of the dress and jacket on a thread for you 

Oops you beat me to it


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> Just for you Bullet I have put the photo of the dress and jacket on a thread for you
> 
> Oops you beat me to it


Thanks tashi, they are brilliant, i did see them on the other thread


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'll send some over lol. I had bad news today.


Whats the matter chuck?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> Whats the matter chuck?


Well a dog in the family is very ill and me and him have such a strong bond. I got a phone call today at tea time saying he had been rushed into the vets and has to stay overnight at the vets. They don't know if he will make it through the ngiht or what is wrong. He is a black labrodore called Bobby.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Well a dog in the family is very ill and me and him have such a strong bond. I got a phone call today at tea time saying he had been rushed into the vets and has to stay overnight at the vets. They don't know if he will make it through the ngiht or what is wrong. He is a black labrodore called Bobby.


God thats a shame, i hope he's alright, my dogs name is Bobbie we have a great bond too


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> God thats a shame, i hope he's alright, my dogs name is Bobbie we have a great bond too


Bobby is a lovely dog I cal him bobby and sometimes I just say come here buddy and he comes.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Bobby is a lovely dog I cal him bobby and sometimes I just say come here buddy and he comes.


Well i hope he survives the night, its amazing what vets can do nowadays


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> Well i hope he survives the night, its amazing what vets can do nowadays


So do I.:crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> do U have a VERY clean mister-bottle, one that only ever had water in it?
> or U can buy a cheap traveler-bottle with a misting-spray/pump-spray.
> 
> put distilled or potable tap-water + gently spray the eye from a distance,
> ...


cheers terry!

no, i've never had pinkeye... when i woke up this morning it felt a lot better (though i couldnt get to sleep last night as it was aching so!) but they it started to get all sore again a couple of hours ago... i think it's just achey now...
washed it out and wiped it though and its feeling a bit better again, ta


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> cheers terry!
> 
> no, i've never had pinkeye... when i woke up this morning it felt a lot better (though i couldnt get to sleep last night as it was aching so!) but they it started to get all sore again a couple of hours ago... i think it's just achey now...
> washed it out and wiped it though and its feeling a bit better again, ta


hello chuck


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> hello chuck


hello youth.

how are you today?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

metame said:


> hello youth.
> 
> how are you today?


Hows you tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> hello youth.
> 
> how are you today?


Fine thanks apart from nearly sawing my hand off at work


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> Fine thanks apart from nearly sawing my hand off at work


Ouch! That makes two fo us with sore heads. How did you manage that.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hows you tonight.


im ok thanks, much better than yesterday. But that was my own fault, and no i havent learnt my lesson! how are you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Fine thanks apart from nearly sawing my hand off at work


how did you do that?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

metame said:


> im ok thanks, much better than yesterday. But that was my own fault, and no i havent learnt my lesson! how are you?


I'm a bit upset and worried about a labradore in the family called Bobby.:crying:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> how did you do that?!


being stoopid. a workmate called me when i was sawing a piece of wood and it jumped and cut the back of my hand


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> being stoopid. a workmate called me when i was sawing a piece of wood and it jumped and cut the back of my hand


er... well done


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> being stoopid. a workmate called me when i was sawing a piece of wood and it jumped and cut the back of my hand


Ouch painful I banged my head on the corner of a cupboard in my room last night and now have a huge bump there so looks like we are both sore lol. Hope your hnad is better soon.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ouch painful I banged my head on the corner of a cupboard in my room last night and now have a huge bump there so looks like we are both sore lol. Hope your hnad is better soon.


i hope your head gets better, i'm off to bed soon night night


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bullet said:


> i hope your head gets better, i'm off to bed soon night night


Thanks I hope your hand gets better soon. Night night sleep well.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> i hope your head gets better, i'm off to bed soon night night


sleepw ell....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

metame said:


> sleepw ell....


I gave my Toby's casket a good clean today it need it it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I gave my Toby's casket a good clean today it need it it.


so itas lall speraly and sclean now then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

metame said:


> so itas lall speraly and sclean now then?


He's sparkling clean now yes. It needed a clean. Blimey I've juct checked my post count.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> He's sparkling clean now yes. It needed a clean. Blimey I've juct checked my post count.


lole i knowd youo sai ds in tyou ewall post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

metame said:


> lole i knowd youo sai ds in tyou ewall post.


You know what is going t o happen I will reach 1000 posts and won't even realise lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> You know what is going t o happen I will reach 1000 posts and won't even realise lol.


ayehs yeahs,,mne go dtso beds now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

slesdep welsl!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

masub ababa thisnk i ahevd llost aof tehsrds to chaenndfedefsg in the mdoshni g!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

metame said:


> masub ababa thisnk i ahevd llost aof tehsrds to chaenndfedefsg in the mdoshni g!!!!


I'm off to bed now sleep well night night.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm off to bed now sleep well night night.


im back  and this thread is still going lol god i thought someone would have killed it by now


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> im back  and this thread is still going lol god i thought someone would have killed it by now


Haha I thought I might have killed it yesterday.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bang Bang, THIS THREAD IS NOW OFFICIALLY "DEAD". CABOOSH, NO-MORE, END-OFF, FOREVER GONE, BAMBOODLED, EFF'D, CREMATED, BURIED.........GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN. PMSL.....wont Bullet be pleased.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bang Bang, THIS THREAD IS NOW OFFICIALLY "DEAD". CABOOSH, NO-MORE, END-OFF, FOREVER GONE, BAMBOODLED, EFF'D, CREMATED, BURIED.........GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN. PMSL.....wont Bullet be pleased.


Haha no it's still going I've probably killed it now with this post though haha.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

^CPR^
^CPR^

hahahahahahaha

10 hour surgery...

1 hour

2 hour

3 hour

4 hour

5 hour

6 hour

7 hour

8 hour

9 hour

10 hour...

its liiiives! ITTTTTT LIIIIIVVVVVVVVEEEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> ^CPR^
> ^CPR^
> 
> hahahahahahaha
> ...


well that did the job keeps things alive even if only for a short time


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

there is no short time. It may sleep, but it will never die!!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> there is no short time. It may sleep, but it will never die!!!


thats totally true

i just got shown this site made me sooooo hungry but wouldnt pay the prices but i thought i would share www.choclatehotel.co.uk


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

OWN UP!!!!!!!!! WHO GAVE THIS THREAD THE KISS OF LIFE..........coz i hear a faint heart beat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OWN UP!!!!!!!!! WHO GAVE THIS THREAD THE KISS OF LIFE..........coz i hear a faint heart beat.


It was me I think lol.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> It was me I think lol.


I thought it may of been BULLETS adopted Daughter Danielle,


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

does anyone wanna come and clean my house for me i cant be bothered doing it


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I thought it may of been BULLETS adopted Daughter Danielle,


Haha that one gave me the giggles. Yes it was me lol.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> does anyone wanna come and clean my house for me i cant be bothered doing it


Sending hubby over now, with all the cleaning stuff and rubber gloves with fully edges lolol


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sending hubby over now, with all the cleaning stuff and rubber gloves with fully edges lolol


good to hear  means i can go to my party now


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> good to hear  means i can go to my party now


His needs are..............cups of tea made for him every half hour,
chocolate biccies with tea.
*** break every 10 mins.
Lunch break 2 hours.
Cash in hand when job is done.
Will charge you £5 per hour for YOUR elec
will bring his own hoover.
If there is anything else he remembers he will tell yo when he gets there. lolol


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> His needs are..............cups of tea made for him every half hour,
> chocolate biccies with tea.
> *** break every 10 mins.
> Lunch break 2 hours.
> ...


£5 an hour,oohh just like Maureen hes cheap,can we aquire his services after.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> £5 an hour,oohh just like Maureen hes cheap,can we aquire his services after.


He said NO PROBLEMS as long as his rubber gloves last out and the fluffy bits havnet come off from the last job lolol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I thought it may of been BULLETS adopted Daughter Danielle,


oh yeah, i do the frickin 10 hour surgery and danielle gets the credit :crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

metame said:


> oh yeah, i do the frickin 10 hour surgery and danielle gets the credit :crying:


Hiya I was your assistant lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya I was your assistant lol.


yeah, yeah. excuses excuses.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> oh yeah, i do the frickin 10 hour surgery and danielle gets the credit :crying:


You WILL be rewarded by BULLET when he gets on here pmsl.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

metame said:


> yeah, yeah. excuses excuses.


Lol that's what I say to my cousin when she gives me an excuse.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You WILL be rewarded by BULLET when he gets on here pmsl.


yeah well, i dont care now!!!

i wont bother fighting for internet again next time :crying:
:cryin:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> His needs are..............cups of tea made for him every half hour,
> chocolate biccies with tea.
> *** break every 10 mins.
> Lunch break 2 hours.
> ...


well to start with he would need to bring his own kettle mine aparently just blew up while i was away only had it 2 months and never really used it, it should only take him 2 hours max to clean top to bottom.

Is he handy with flooring as i need some changed in my sittingroom?
oh yeah and he will need to bring the chocolate bikkies too as ive just looked for some and my mate that was checking up on my house ate all mine


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> well to start with he would need to bring his own kettle mine aparently just blew up while i was away only had it 2 months and never really used it, it should only take him 2 hours max to clean top to bottom.
> 
> Is he handy with flooring as i need some changed in my sittingroom?
> oh yeah and he will need to bring the chocolate bikkies too as ive just looked for some and my mate that was checking up on my house ate all mine


look at all these excuses!
so you dont really wnat someone to come clean your house then?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> well to start with he would need to bring his own kettle mine aparently just blew up while i was away only had it 2 months and never really used it, it should only take him 2 hours max to clean top to bottom.
> 
> Is he handy with flooring as i need some changed in my sittingroom?
> oh yeah and he will need to bring the chocolate bikkies too as ive just looked for some and my mate that was checking up on my house ate all mine


He said yes he will do your flooring, he got the sticky tape and strong pair of sicssors, he watched Blue Peter so should be ok.

He not please about the chocolate biccies though............he is really having second thougths now.........he said chocie biccies or its all off lolololo


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i'll come and clean your house for you 

and all i ask is for return travel


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Good evening everyone, i will speak later as ive got to take my mummy shopping in a few mins


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Good evening I have returned yay.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Good evening everyone, i will speak later as ive got to take my mummy shopping in a few mins


hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Good evening I have returned yay.


oh no!!!!!

hello


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! i'm back, Phew! what a day


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

metame said:


> oh no!!!!!
> 
> hello


Haha I'm great got a giddy head on tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! i'm back, Phew! what a day


Hiya hows you bullet.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you bullet.


Absolutely tickity boo. Hows yourself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> Absolutely tickity boo. Hows yourself?


I've got a giddy head on tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've got a giddy head on tonight.


Why have you got a giddy head on, young lady


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> Why have you got a giddy head on, young lady


I don't know just feeling giddy and hyper tonight.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> I don't know just feeling giddy and hyper tonight.


giddy??? isn't that when the room spins?

like getting in bed after a heavy night and those helicopters start and your frantically trying to co-ordinate a foot out the bed to reach the floor because you heard somewhere that makes the helicopter stop and you can get off?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

debs53!!!!!!!!!

bullet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

deb53 said:


> giddy??? isn't that when the room spins?
> 
> like getting in bed after a heavy night and those helicopters start and your frantically trying to co-ordinate a foot out the bed to reach the floor because you heard somewhere that makes the helicopter stop and you can get off?


I was witty earlier when I was playing a game on my nintendo ds and it's an animal game where you have to keep the forest animals happy. A bird was tweeting on there and my sister said she thought it was my budgie Charlie coming to visit me so I said Charlie coming to visit me I wish it was her it is this bird on here and she said charlie was a bird so I sai no I thought she was a hamster haha we just started laughing.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> debs53!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bullet!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Metame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hey Metame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




good evening!

how are you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hey Metame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Metame

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Debs


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was witty earlier when I was playing a game on my nintendo ds and it's an animal game where you have to keep the forest animals happy. A bird was tweeting on there and my sister said she thought it was my budgie Charlie coming to visit me so I said Charlie coming to visit me I wish it was her it is this bird on here and she said charlie was a bird so I sai no I thought she was a hamster haha we just started laughing.


I thought it was because you'd been on the red bull


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> I thought it was because you'd been on the red bull


Haha no not had red bull tonight havent' got any in.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha no not had red bull tonight havent' got any in.


I might get a bit tiddly widdly tonight


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> good evening!
> 
> how are you?


Yeah good thanks. Watching some dumb film but mind keeps wandering. Its that good !!!!

Hey Bullet...You ok?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Metame
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Debs


Bullet!!!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was witty earlier when I was playing a game on my nintendo ds and it's an animal game where you have to keep the forest animals happy. A bird was tweeting on there and my sister said she thought it was my budgie Charlie coming to visit me so I said Charlie coming to visit me I wish it was her it is this bird on here and she said charlie was a bird so I sai no I thought she was a hamster haha we just started laughing.


You're on Twitter???


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> I might get a bit tiddly widdly tonight


Haha ouuuuchhhhhhhhh. That hurt.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yeah good thanks. Watching some dumb film but mind keeps wandering. Its that good !!!!
> 
> Hey Bullet...You ok?


Me? I'm ab fab as usual, just a bit knackered, its been a long day today.( why do people say that? theres still 24 hours in it)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

deb53 said:


> You're on Twitter???


Haha good one. Not on twitter but I'm on fb but ca't get on there for some strange reason.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha ouuuuchhhhhhhhh. That hurt.


Desk corner?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> Desk corner?


It was my funny bone again.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> Bullet!!!!!


Hello me duck. Hows you on this fine fandabydoozy day


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Hello me duck. Hows you on this fine fandabydoozy day


i have to be up in the morning for brownie coffee morning 

lol

hows you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> It was my funny bone again.


You mean the not so funny, funny bonehmy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> You mean the not so funny, funny bonehmy:


Yes the not so funny bone make thta the ouch bone.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i have to be up in the morning for brownie coffee morning
> 
> lol
> 
> hows you?


Whats a brownie coffee? is it like an expresso?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Whats a brownie coffee? is it like an expresso?


har har!

as in brownies - girl guides


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> har har!
> 
> as in brownies - girl guides


Are you brownie owl?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Are you brownie owl?


yah, but not brown owl. think im barn owl
still working towards my leadership also. don't know how they dare let me near the poor kids! i'll probably scar them for life!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> Are you brownie owl?


Haha I was trying to think of something funny to say you beat me to it bullet lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> yah, but not brown owl. think im barn owl
> still working towards my leadership also. don't know how they dare let me near the poor kids! i'll probably scar them for life!


I find a Tazar usually helps


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> I find a Tazar usually helps


what> to scar them for life?

hoonestly, i want to teach them the tarzan song, but the brown owl wont let me teach them it all because apparently some of the verses are a bit gross... and im like, yeah, but they;re kids! at that age i was singing about uncle charlie jumping without a parachute, wearing frilly knickers and then being scraped off the road like sytrawberry jam, and i can teach them a song because cheetah got eaten by a beaver and is now ryvita?!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> what> to scar them for life?
> 
> hoonestly, i want to teach them the tarzan song, but the brown owl wont let me teach them it all because apparently some of the verses are a bit gross... and im like, yeah, but they;re kids! at that age i was singing about uncle charlie jumping without a parachute, wearing frilly knickers and then being scraped off the road like sytrawberry jam, and i can teach them a song because cheetah got eaten by a beaver and is now ryvita?!


Ging gang gooligooli gooligooli watcha ging gang goo ging gang goo, i love those meaningful lyrics


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

I've started coughing like no tomorrow now.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've started coughing like no tomorrow now.


you'll have to give up smoking


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ging gang gooligooli gooligooli watcha ging gang goo ging gang goo, i love those meaningful lyrics


Hayla, oh hayla shayla, hayla shayla, shayla, oh-ho!!!

but the tarzan song is AWESOME! and has actions!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> you'll have to give up smoking


Haha it's a good job I don't smoke then haha. Never have never will.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha it's a good job I don't smoke then haha. Never have never will.


good!

its an ikky habit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

metame said:


> good!
> 
> its an ikky habit!


Me thinks my astmha might be why I'm coughting been a bit chesty today nd for the first time in how long I needed my inhaler.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ging gang gooligooli gooligooli watcha ging gang goo ging gang goo, i love those meaningful lyrics


Where did those words come from? All sitting round the camp fire eating burnt sausages and cold beans singing about gooligoolis'. And who the hell was Ging Gang when he was about?

Strange I say , very strange LOL


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Where did those words come from? All sitting round the camp fire eating burnt sausages and cold beans singing about gooligoolis'. And who the hell was Ging Gang when he was about?
> 
> Strange I say , very strange LOL


Wikipedia is your friend!
Google it. When google fails, wiki it. Quote it. Love it. Live it.

Ging Gang Goolie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

and then get teh song stuck in your head 

YouTube - The Scaffold - Gin Gan Goolie


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this the oneYouTube - Erin and Sam doing the Tarzan song!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Where did those words come from? All sitting round the camp fire eating burnt sausages and cold beans singing about gooligoolis'. And who the hell was Ging Gang when he was about?
> 
> Strange I say , very strange LOL


You're in the right place for strange


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> Is this the oneYouTube - Erin and Sam doing the Tarzan song!


I still don't know how to do that. Post youtube links I mean.:blush:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Is this the oneYouTube - Erin and Sam doing the Tarzan song!


they have different words, a different 'tune' and different actions, but yeah 

and they didnt do all the words!!!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> they have different words, a different 'tune' and different actions, but yeah
> 
> and they didnt do all the words!!!


so it wasn't it then a simple yes or no would have suficed


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> Wikipedia is your friend!
> Google it. When google fails, wiki it. Quote it. Love it. Live it.
> 
> Ging Gang Goolie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


AH "Scouting gibberish"



bullet said:


> You're in the right place for strange


Too right there


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

deb53 said:


> AH "Scouting gibberish"
> 
> Too right there


I've got a JLS song called keep you stuck in my head.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> AH "Scouting gibberish"
> 
> Too right there


luckily i'm the only sane one on this forum


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

BULLET!!!!!!!!!!

JUST FOR YOU!!!!!!

(i think i have all the verses and i think they're all in the right order! and i apologise for the very long post, but blame bullet!)

*Tarzan Song:*

Tarzan 
Was swingin on a rubber band
When tarzan
Got whooped by a frying pan!
Ouch! That really hurt!
I said OUCH! That REALLY hurt!
Now tarzan has a tan
And i hope it dont peel
Like
A
Banana!
Now jane
Was speeding on a bullet train
When jane
Got sucked up by a hurricane!
Ouch! That really hurt!
I said OUCH! That REALLY hurt!
Now Jane has a pain
And tarzan has a tan,
And i hope it dont peel
Like
A
Banana!
Monkey,
Was feeling kinda funky
When monkey
Got KICKED by a donkey!
Ouch! That really hurt!
I said OUCH! That REALLY hurt!
Now monkey aint so funky
And Jane has a pain
And tarzan has a tan,
And i hope it dont peel
Like
A
Banana!
Now cheetah
Was movin to the beat-ah
When cheetah
Got eaten, by a beaver!
Ouch! That really hurt!
I said OUCH! That REALLY hurt!
Now cheetah is ryvita
And monkey aint so funky
And Jane has a pain
And tarzan has a tan,
And i hope it dont peel
Like
A
Banana!
Shamu
Was swimming on the ocean blue
When shamu
Got hit: by a canoe!
Ouch! That really hurt!
I said OUCH! That REALLY hurt!
Now Shamus gonna sue
and cheetah is ryvita
And monkey aint so funky
And Jane has a pain
And tarzan has a tan,
And i hope it dont peel
Like
A
Banana!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

bullet said:


> luckily i'm the only sane one on this forum


My sister said I'm sane too when on pf but I don't know.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> luckily i'm the only sane one on this forum


mmmmmm..not what i've heard (or seen in fact!!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> so it wasn't it then a simple yes or no would have suficed


but it is kinda... it's just not 



deb53 said:


> AH "Scouting gibberish"
> 
> Too right there


 you did not just call it that!!!



bullet said:


> luckily i'm the only sane one on this forum


:huh:

i
am
sane
toooo
!!!!!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> but it is kinda... it's just not
> 
> you did not just call it that!!!
> 
> ...


Lol ...thats what it says is wiki thingy..."Ging Gang Goolie or Ging Gang Gooli is a gibberish Scouting song written by Robert Baden-Powell.[1] The song is still popular among the Boy Scouts and Girl Guides."


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> BULLET!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! that one


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> mmmmmm..not what i've heard (or seen in fact!!)


What have you seen? cos it wasn't me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! that one


i shall make a plasticine doll, to do the actions and then video it and put it up


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> What have you seen? cos it wasn't me


Now come on Mr Twinkletoes...you have to be pretty insane to shake ya booty like that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

g'night guys!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> g'night guys!


nightie night xx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> g'night guys!


yeh! nght night


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

deb53 said:


> nightie night xx


My sister wanted to nip on facebook lol.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> look at all these excuses!
> so you dont really wnat someone to come clean your house then?


i wish he had truned up i woke with my mates at 1 and we had to clean the house on our own wasn't pleasent getting up in that state and having to clean up left over curry and beer glasses 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He said yes he will do your flooring, he got the sticky tape and strong pair of sicssors, he watched Blue Peter so should be ok.
> 
> He not please about the chocolate biccies though............he is really having second thougths now.........he said chocie biccies or its all off lolololo


tell him im sorry no bikkies aznd the sticky tape will just have to do lol



metame said:


> i'll come and clean your house for you
> 
> and all i ask is for return travel


its all done now but thanks


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> its all done now but thanks


hahahaha
y'welcome.
though i probably couldnt have made it today anyway, been a bit outta it!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

how do you annoy Lady GaGa?


poke her face


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> how do you annoy Lady GaGa?
> 
> poke her face


Oh! very good


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Oh! very good


there was me thinking id gone and finally killed it but bullet gets pulled in!
lol!

and yeah, my friend said it earlier


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Little Johnny and his little bruver were sitting down at the dinner table while there mother dished out the food. Little Johnny said "what we having for dinner mum?" mum said "Your gonna have to guess what it is ok". Little Johnny said "Give us a cluse mum as he watched his brother put a fork full into his mouth". I call your father this every day she said.....Little Johnny turns to his little brother and yells, "spit it out quick, its ARSSHOLE".


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> there was me thinking id gone and finally killed it but bullet gets pulled in!
> lol!
> 
> and yeah, my friend said it earlier


She's a killer.................queenSinging: Hows it hanging chuck?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Little Johnny and his little bruver were sitting down at the dinner table while there mother dished out the food. Little Johnny said "what we having for dinner mum?" mum said "Your gonna have to guess what it is ok". Little Johnny said "Give us a cluse mum as he watched his brother put a fork full into his mouth". I call your father this every day she said.....Little Johnny turns to his little brother and yells, "spit it out quick, its ARSSHOLE".


lol!!



bullet said:


> She's a killer.................queenSinging: Hows it hanging chuck?


haha. fuzzy. hows you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Little Johnny and his little bruver were sitting down at the dinner table while there mother dished out the food. Little Johnny said "what we having for dinner mum?" mum said "Your gonna have to guess what it is ok". Little Johnny said "Give us a cluse mum as he watched his brother put a fork full into his mouth". I call your father this every day she said.....Little Johnny turns to his little brother and yells, "spit it out quick, its ARSSHOLE".


ooooooooooooooooh! someones on form eh!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> lol!!
> 
> haha. fuzzy. hows you?


Fine ta, just chillin' and cruisin' on here


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Fine ta, just chillin' and cruisin' on here


lol! i think its worrying that im not actually worried that in another 10 - 16 years this could still be the grand total of my 'social' life..


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! i think its worrying that im not actually worried that in another 10 - 16 years this could still be the grand total of my 'social' life..


Lol, it can only go downhill from here


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

hello all

I thought this was going to be a thread on how to kill a thread... but after reading the first page of paranioa I skipped to the last page .... omg this has alot of pages lol sooo much for being a thread killer bullet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Lol, it can only go downhill from here


yup. it's cool anyway. i seriously doubt i'll make 30... and definatly not much longer than that seen as my sibs and i all have a pact to kill each other if we ever turn int oour mother. my 2 sis' are there and they're only 29 and 30...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

sailor said:


> hello all
> 
> I thought this was going to be a thread on how to kill a thread... but after reading the first page of paranioa I skipped to the last page .... omg this has alot of pages lol sooo much for being a thread killer bullet


Its these hanger ons, they keep following me on this thread


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sailor said:


> hello all
> 
> I thought this was going to be a thread on how to kill a thread... but after reading the first page of paranioa I skipped to the last page .... omg this has alot of pages lol sooo much for being a thread killer bullet


hii sailor!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Its these hanger ons, they keep following me on this thread


your head is growing again bullet....


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> yup. it's cool anyway. i seriously doubt i'll make 30... and definatly not much longer than that seen as my sibs and i all have a pact to kill each other if we ever turn int oour mother. my 2 sis' are there and they're only 29 and 30...


Could be worse, i turned into a cul de sac the other day :lol::lol::ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

bullet said:


> Could be worse, i turned into a cul de sac the other day :lol::lol::ciappa:


Boo guesse who.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Boo guesse who.


Boo who:crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

bullet said:


> Boo who:crying:


Haha good one bullet so what have I missed.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Could be worse, i turned into a cul de sac the other day :lol::lol::ciappa:


that sounds like a tommy cooper


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> that sounds like a tommy cooper


I thought you liked tommy cooper


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha good one bullet so what have I missed.


Nowt yet i think, i haven't been on long


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> I thought you liked tommy cooper


i LOVE tommy cooper... he was aweseom!

this is why my exam papers got covered in his jokes during my gcses and a levels


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

bullet said:


> Nowt yet i think, i haven't been on long


By the way can't remember if I told you about the labradore I know Bobby. He had to be put to sleep this morning.:crying: I've had red bull tonight just so you know.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> By the way can't remember if I told you about the labradore I know Bobby. He had to be put to sleep this morning.:crying: I've had red bull tonight just so you know.


Aw! thats a shame, no i don't think you did


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

bullet said:


> Aw! thats a shame, no i don't think you did


He was in pain couldn't walk this morning and had trouble breathing so knew it was time he was a lovely lab.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

night girls and boys and bullet!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

metame said:


> night girls and boys and bullet!!!


Night night sleep well.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> night girls and boys and bullet!!!


har har, night night whatsherface


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> har har, night night whatsherface


it

my dear

it


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

metame said:


> hii sailor!


HI there metame


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sailor said:


> HI there metame


bye sailor!

(only cause im going to bed now before i fall asleep on my chair!!!)

hope you have a good evening!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

metame said:


> bye sailor!
> 
> (only cause im going to bed now before i fall asleep on my chair!!!)
> 
> hope you have a good evening!


night metame lol
my eve will be spent reading through a few more threads before i nod off i think


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

sailor said:


> night metame lol
> my eve will be spent reading through a few more threads before i nod off i think


Same here think I will be here for a while lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Same here think I will be here for a while lol.


'm off to bed as well night night


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

bullet said:


> 'm off to bed as well night night


Night night bullet sleep well buddy I'll see you tomorrow at some point.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

good morning people, all alien life forms and any working artificial intelligence!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Morning to you to, have you got sun up there with you, I had it all down here and blew it up your end, (pardon the punn). so you should have some sun there too today. How good am I eh!.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good Morning to you to, have you got sun up there with you, I had it all down here and blew it up your end, (pardon the punn). so you should have some sun there too today. How good am I eh!.


all i see is cloud :/
it was wuite warm yesterday though. I overslept and im still tired 

how are you anyway?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> all i see is cloud :/
> it was wuite warm yesterday though. I overslept and im still tired
> 
> how are you anyway?


I am fine, was feeling a bit sickly the other day due to all the painting and glossing I have been doing. But good now. The sun is on its way dont worry, should be up yours by 2pm. lololol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am fine, was feeling a bit sickly the other day due to all the painting and glossing I have been doing. But good now. The sun is on its way dont worry, should be up yours by 2pm. lololol


im not worried. i dont like the sun.

and seen as its the weekend and most likely be spent in my room as always since i quit my job, i probably wont evennotice


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> im not worried. i dont like the sun.
> 
> and seen as its the weekend and most likely be spent in my room as always since i quit my job, i probably wont evennotice


When it comes then, do me a favour Blow the bloody thing back down here then as I could do with a bit more sun here to dry my decking out lololol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> When it comes then, do me a favour Blow the bloody thing back down here then as I could do with a bit more sun here to dry my decking out lololol


will do. off to practice blowing now so i can do it extra well when it comes, just for you.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> When it comes then, do me a favour Blow the bloody thing back down here then as I could do with a bit more sun here to dry my decking out lololol


my room got slightly brighter so i blew. i just hope it was in the right direction!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

We know a song about blowing don't we children


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> We know a song about blowing don't we children


~*~how many roads must a man walk down 
before you can call him a man?
and how many seas must the white dove sail
before she can sleep in the sand?
oh and how many times must the cannonballs fly
before they're forever banned?

the answer my friend
is blowing in the wind...
the answer is blowing in the wind...~*~

did i get it right? do i win the prize?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> ~*~how many roads must a man walk down
> before you can call him a man?
> and how many seas must the white dove sail
> before she can sleep in the sand?
> ...


actually i was struggling to think of one, so you'll get a bullet rep


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be back later, gotta cook sunday roast


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

enjoy!

im going to frankie and bennys for tea and then to see alice in wonderland

if my friend doeentlet me down again


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'll be back later, gotta cook sunday roast


what? On toast perchance???!!! LMAO	:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> enjoy!
> 
> im going to frankie and bennys for tea and then to see alice in wonderland
> 
> if my friend doeentlet me down again


OMG we are going to see Alice in Wonderland and THEN to Frankie & Benny's for tea (on Wednesday though)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG we are going to see Alice in Wonderland and THEN to Frankie & Benny's for tea (on Wednesday though)


lol! that's a bit spooky 

you seeing 3D or 2D??

and were only going to f&bs cuase my friends had never been, neither of us can be botehred to go to tesco, and it's right next to the cinema


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Good evening all.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Good evening all.


good sfternooon


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

metame said:


> good sfternooon


Hiya hows you.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you.


im ok, contemplating going to bed. how are you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> im ok, contemplating going to bed. how are you?


early night?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> early night?


i think early is an understatement!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

metame said:


> i think early is an understatement!!!!


lol ive done nothing all day and i am tired as well


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> lol ive done nothing all day and i am tired as well


ROFL!

i slept through my 11 o clock seminar...

went to my 12 and my 1 o clock, only just managed to stay awake, plannedon having a nap when i got back to the flat, but sat and watched weeds instead and now i may actually just go for a shower and bed


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

metame said:


> im ok, contemplating going to bed. how are you?


I'm ok I think I'm getting a cold though.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm ok I think I'm getting a cold though.


Not again


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> Not again


My sister has just had a cold so I think she may have given it to me how kind of her.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> My sister has just had a cold so I think she may have given it to me how kind of her.


At least she's sharing with you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

me too... i hope thats all it is. thats why im off to bed. plus the fact i havnt had tea and i cant be bothered to eat


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> me too... i hope thats all it is. thats why im off to bed. plus the fact i havnt had tea and i cant be bothered to eat


get plenty of rest then chuck, night night


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> At least she's sharing with you


True but rather she didn't share her cold lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> True but rather she didn't share her cold lol.


there are worse things she could share...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

metame said:


> there are worse things she could share...


That's true.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

exactally!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> there are worse things she could share...


Yeh my sense of humour


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Yeh my sense of humour


but your sense of humour is good!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> but your sense of humour is good!


Der, oh yeh!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Der, oh yeh!


if not lacking...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> Der, oh yeh!


I've not stopped laughing all night ouch.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Yeh my sense of humour


or you could have been referring to the fact that my sense of humour was also your sense of humour...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've not stopped laughing all night ouch.


Goodo, here to help..................again


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> or you could have been referring to the fact that my sense of humour was also your sense of humour...


Could well be mind you i don't share your blue skin (avatar)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Could well be mind you i don't share your blue skin (avatar)


it's only my avatar skin that's blue. unfortunatley im not a blessed plutonian.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> it's only my avatar skin that's blue. unfortunatley im not a blessed plutonian.


Bless you! oh sorry, i thought you sneezed


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> Goodo, here to help..................again


Haha now if I could only stop sneezing with this cold lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha now if I could only stop sneezing with this cold lol.


Oi! keep them germs your side of the nethmy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oi! keep them germs your side of the nethmy:


Ok I'll keep them on a short lead at this side of the tinternet in other words internet been calling it tinternet all day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> Bless you! oh sorry, i thought you sneezed


It was me that sneezed.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ok I'll keep them on a short lead at this side of the tinternet in other words internet been calling it tinternet all day.


who are you? peter kay


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Bless you! oh sorry, i thought you sneezed


har har very funny


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

seriously now, night guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> who are you? peter kay


Haha I've been makeing a few jokes today and my carer said who are you peter kay too.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> seriously now, night guys!


go on then, i dare you


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> go on then, i dare you


My sister has taken herself to bed now lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> My sister has taken herself to bed now lol.


i wont be too long, i have to get up at 6


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> i wont be too long, i have to get up at 6


I don't think I will be too long now either.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> go on then, i dare you


haha, i wasnt even around to see that thread!

and then some effers are blowing an effing air horn at just past midnight and that wakes me up. why the eff couldnt they have blown it at 7 this morning when i go and sleep through 8 effing alarms, miss swimming and then go on to sleep til 11.10 and miss my second blinking seminar


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Good evening how are we all.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Good evening how are we all.


Evening chuck


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im off to bed in a min...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> im off to bed in a min...


yeah! ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

bullet said:


> Evening chuck


Don't let me eat anything after 10pm tomorrow I'm not allowed due to having my blood test on thursday.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> yeah! ok


honest...

side effect read 'may make you sleepy'
side effect means 'knocks you out so well that you sleep straight through 8 alarms and a phone call'


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> honest...
> 
> side effect read 'may make you sleepy'
> side effect means 'knocks you out so well that you sleep straight through 8 alarms and a phone call'


side effects from what?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

danielled said:


> Don't let me eat anything after 10pm tomorrow I'm not allowed due to having my blood test on thursday.


I'm not allowed to eat after midnight...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I'm not allowed to eat after midnight...


ditto. im not allowed to eat from midnight tonight. and ive not eaten yet and im not going in the kitchen cause its full of randomers so i going to bed instead 

ETA: im thick - just got he gremlins reference *hangs head in shame*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> side effects from what?


silly meds!!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I'm not allowed to eat after midnight...


christ! for a minute there i thought the mother in law had joined pf, and posted her picture


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Jamie said:


> I'm not allowed to eat after midnight...


I'm a chicken when it comes to needles.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> christ! for a minute there i thought the mother in law had joined pf, and posted her picture


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm a chicken when it comes to needles.


last time, it took 3 nurses to get my blood... one to distract me, one to get the blood.. and one to hold my arm still.

fact.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

metame said:


> last time, it took 3 nurses to get my blood... one to distract me, one to get the blood.. and one to hold my arm still.
> 
> fact.


I'm honestly terrified.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm honestly terrified.


me too.....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh
my
goodness

i
must
be
ill


GOODNIGHT GUYS!!!!!!!

love yas all - sees ya tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

metame said:


> me too.....


Lets just hope I don't panic.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm honestly terrified.


You'll be ok, don't you worry


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

bullet said:


> You'll be ok, don't you worry


I hope so I'm a big chicken when it comes to needles especially blood tests.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ooh I know how you feel..dentist and blood tests...prob is i have to have regular ones and the nurse who usually does it won't because i make her too nervous and she messes it up she has to get the other one to do it, he gets it first tme but he only uses a kids tube because my veins are tiny
God even the talk is making me go green
xx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I hope so I'm a big chicken when it comes to needles especially blood tests.


i bet you won't even notice when they take it


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> ooh I know how you feel..dentist and blood tests...prob is i have to have regular ones and the nurse who usually does it won't because i make her too nervous and she messes it up she has to get the other one to do it, he gets it first tme but he only uses a kids tube because my veins are tiny
> God even the talk is making me go green
> xx


My sister said she can tell I'm scared about it because I'm quiet as soon as I got home I ran upstairs in tears and shakeing.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

danielled said:


> My sister said she can tell I'm scared about it because I'm quiet as soon as I got home I ran upstairs in tears and shakeing.


Oh I'm sorry, my post wont have made o feel much beter then will it....didnt mean to make you feel worse...if i did of course.
It's pointless me trying to make youfeel better bcase i know how you feel.
I hope you're ok, make sure you take a drink with you for afterwads, i have to take lucozade beause of my blood sugar but anytihng will do i'm sure....will be thinking of you.
Clare xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh I'm sorry, my post wont have made o feel much beter then will it....didnt mean to make you feel worse...if i did of course.
> It's pointless me trying to make youfeel better bcase i know how you feel.
> I hope you're ok, make sure you take a drink with you for afterwads, i have to take lucozade beause of my blood sugar but anytihng will do i'm sure....will be thinking of you.
> Clare xx


It's ok don't worry. I will definatley take a drink with me. It's the not having my morning brew that I will find really hard.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im just having my brew now! could hardly walk over there was shaking so badly! i hte taking the paster off too though...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> christ! for a minute there i thought the mother in law had joined pf, and posted her picture


Bullet your missus is gonna slap you one................hope she dont take after her mum though if she looks like that piccie.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

just thought i would pop in and say hi  would have posted earlier to say hi but had to do the party thing lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there how you doing, havent seen you on here for a while or have we been crossing threads lolol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the party thing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Good eveing all how are we all.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Shattered. Have had 2 very stressful days at work and feel drained! Also had dentist today and need my wisdom teeth removing


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Shattered. Have had 2 very stressful days at work and feel drained! Also had dentist today and need my wisdom teeth removing


I'm going for my blood test tomorrow but it's one of those fasting blood tests.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm going for my blood test tomorrow but it's one of those fasting blood tests.


Id rather that than 4 teeth out  hope it goes ok x


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hi there how you doing, havent seen you on here for a while or have we been crossing threads lolol


ive not been on in a while just been out and about and taking care of my dad



metame said:


> the party thing?


yeah going out and having a good time making up for lost weekends lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Evening 

I had a hire car turn up today, we get hire cars when we have to travel far for couses or assessment days. I'm off to Wakefield tomorrow.

The hire car is a Renault Scenic, I was told I'd get a nippy Ford Focus. Not happy! lol

It has a push button to start the ignition and a push button for the hand brake, I already hate it!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Evening
> 
> I had a hire car turn up today, we get hire cars when we have to travel far for couses or assessment days. I'm off to Wakefield tomorrow.
> 
> ...


thats sounds awfull tbh ohhh and i wouldnt stand for not getting the car i want. lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> thats sounds awfull tbh ohhh and i wouldnt stand for not getting the car i want. lol


I shouldn't grumble really, it's a brand new car! But its a bloody Renault Scenic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Id rather that than 4 teeth out  hope it goes ok x


I'm a chicken when it comes to needles.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I shouldn't grumble really, it's a brand new car! But its a bloody Renault Scenic!


lol well thats true but they did get your hopes up lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Evening
> 
> I had a hire car turn up today, we get hire cars when we have to travel far for couses or assessment days. I'm off to Wakefield tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Its when you find you've been driving for 20 miles and forgotten to push the handbrake button off, oops!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> Its when you find you've been driving for 20 miles and forgotten to push the handbrake button off, oops!


How are you tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> How are you tonight.


Fine thanks, and yourself


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> Fine thanks, and yourself


Still scared about tomorrow. Don't let me go anywhere near the kitchen tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Still scared about tomorrow. Don't let me go anywhere near the kitchen tonight.


Why? might you suddenly cook something without warning


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> Why? might you suddenly cook something without warning


Haha very funny. I'll give you a clue it begins with b and involves having a needle in your arm.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha very funny. I'll give you a clue it begins with b and involves having a needle in your arm.


oh yeh! sorry i forgot i wont mention i've just had dinner then


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> oh yeh! sorry i forgot i wont mention i've just had dinner then


Bullet. I'm starting to feel a bit hungry now.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Bullet. I'm starting to feel a bit hungry now.


Sorry BURP!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> Sorry BURP!


That's ok it's a good job I've got another hour before I can't eat.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have a bruise coming up from my blood test :crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

metame said:


> i have a bruise coming up from my blood test :crying:


I have been poorly alot lately so the blood tests will hopefully tell us why.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i have a bruise coming up from my blood test :crying:


did you have one today?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> did you have one today?


My sister has just said nobody let me go near the kitchen now.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> did you have one today?


yup a fasting one too.

and could hardly walk over there cause i was shaking so bad - not sure f it was fear of the bloody test (one nurse got a needle stuck in my wrist when i was little - hated them ever since (my veins are weird, they go sode to side rather than up and down)) or if it was due to really low blood sugar cause i hadnt eaten anything since about 6pm the night before...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

metame said:


> yup a fasting one too.
> 
> and could hardly walk over there cause i was shaking so bad - not sure f it was fear of the bloody test (one nurse got a needle stuck in my wrist when i was little - hated them ever since (my veins are weird, they go sode to side rather than up and down)) or if it was due to really low blood sugar cause i hadnt eaten anything since about 6pm the night before...


I'm having a fasting one tomorrow and I'm hungry.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> yup a fasting one too.
> 
> and could hardly walk over there cause i was shaking so bad - not sure f it was fear of the bloody test (one nurse got a needle stuck in my wrist when i was little - hated them ever since (my veins are weird, they go sode to side rather than up and down)) or if it was due to really low blood sugar cause i hadnt eaten anything since about 6pm the night before...


I donate blood regularly and sometimes you get a nurse who thinks my arm is a bloody dartboard, i even had one who just before she stuck a needle in my arm said she had a horrible feeling about it, and then got another nurse to stab me. My problem is, being a builder my forearms are tough and its hard to get the needle in the vein


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> I donate blood regularly and sometimes you get a nurse who thinks my arm is a bloody dartboard, i even had one who just before she stuck a needle in my arm said she had a horrible feeling about it, and then got another nurse to stab me. My problem is, being a builder my forearms are tough and its hard to get the needle in the vein


aw bless!
they never wnat my blood when i go 
i talk myself into going, go, get all worked up sitting in the line, shaking, fill in the questionnaire all kidna ok, and thn they pick on some timy little insignificant thing and send me home again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

metame said:


> aw bless!
> they never wnat my blood when i go
> i talk myself into going, go, get all worked up sitting in the line, shaking, fill in the questionnaire all kidna ok, and thn they pick on some timy little insignificant thing and send me home again!


Just don't let me near the kitchen now lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Just don't let me near the kitchen now lol.


Get someone to put a padlock on the door


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> Get someone to put a padlock on the door


Haha my sister has just walked by with a packet of crisps.:crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you'll be fine!

just go to bed and sleep instead! thats what i did ;/


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

metame said:


> you'll be fine!
> 
> just go to bed and sleep instead! thats what i did ;/


I need my pf fix first lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I need my pf fix first lol.


lol! bless...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

metame said:


> lol! bless...


I know I love pf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Good evening everybody.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

och, you were at afternoon! now its evening 

how was your blood test?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

metame said:


> och, you were at afternoon! now its evening
> 
> how was your blood test?


It hurt a bit now I'm just waiting for the dreaded results so that is all I'm worried about now.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> It hurt a bit now I'm just waiting for the dreaded results so that is all I'm worried about now.


ah, sure theyll be grand


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

metame said:


> ah, sure theyll be grand


I just hope it's good news. I'm thinking my cat Tboy will be watching me now saying don't worry mummy I'm here. I miss him.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine


good evening other male person. taken the SCENIC route yet


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

hey guys and dolls,

how are we all this fine drizzly evening


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> hey guys and dolls,
> 
> how are we all this fine drizzly evening


Hia! absolutly tickity boo


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> Hia! absolutly tickity boo


thats what i like to hear


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> thats what i like to hear


did i sound convincing, cos i practice a lot you know Anyway, hows you?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> did i sound convincing, cos i practice a lot you know Anyway, hows you?


had a crappy day was seeing my dad today 

yeah you were practice is doing well for you


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> had a crappy day was seeing my dad today
> 
> yeah you were practice is doing well for you


i take it you don't get on then?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

(heading for a record)

Night Guys!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> (heading for a record)
> 
> Night Guys!


night night chuck


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> i take it you don't get on then?


nah its not that i love him to bits lol just hes in hospital


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> nah its not that i love him to bits lol just hes in hospital


oh sorry about that, just tell me to shut up


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> oh sorry about that, just tell me to shut up


it's ok honest you didn't know.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyhoo im off to bed with a sore head,
I hope you all have a great night.

*Kara*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> Anyhoo im off to bed with a sore head,
> I hope you all have a great night.
> 
> *Kara*


*hugs*

hope you sleep well, and that your head is better in the morning. and sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> Anyhoo im off to bed with a sore head,
> I hope you all have a great night.
> 
> *Kara*


ok night night


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> *hugs*
> 
> hope you sleep well, and that your head is better in the morning. and sorry to hear about your dad


see! you just can't leave can you


----------



## xjohnuk (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't want bullet to be the thread killer... I'm working on him... £5 a therapy session with PAYPAL, and a free session. Bargain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Jamie said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine


I hope so I will let you know how the results are lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xjohnuk said:


> I didn't want bullet to be the thread killer... I'm working on him... £5 a therapy session with PAYPAL, and a free session. Bargain.


ive done a bloody good job of killing this thread, haven't i...............not


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I hope so I will let you know how the results are lol.


you still awake chuck?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> you still awake chuck?


Yep still awake.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yep still awake.


Arm still hurting?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> Arm still hurting?


Yes it's acheing too which doesn't help.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yes it's acheing too which doesn't help.


an ice pack might help


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> an ice pack might help


I tried that earlier but no luck there she did say it might ache for a few days and would get worse before it gets better. I said ow ow ow ow ow ouch midsentance and my auntie said it didnt' hurt so the nurse chipped in and said for a joke who is the one having the needle lol we just laughed then the nurse had to put a plaster on it and then she said well done and went through the alphabet going through several names before finally comeing to mine.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

bullet said:


> good evening other male person. taken the SCENIC route yet


Haha, yes I have! A 4 hour journey up to Wakefield last night! I also have to drive back today after an assessment day!

I think I hate the car more than I hate cheese!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

metame said:


> *hugs*
> 
> hope you sleep well, and that your head is better in the morning. and sorry to hear about your dad


well i woke up no sore head, and its ok my dad should be getting out today at lunch time (only for a week) so i will be going to see him this week alot.



bullet said:


> ok night night


thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> well i woke up no sore head, and its ok my dad should be getting out today at lunch time (only for a week) so i will be going to see him this week alot.
> 
> thanks


Hows you today.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> well i woke up no sore head, and its ok my dad should be getting out today at lunch time (only for a week) so i will be going to see him this week alot.


did your dad get out? hows he doing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Boo guesse who.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> Boo guesse who.


Cliff Richard


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

dingal2000 said:


> Cliff Richard


Haha my dad is a huge Cliff Richard fan lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Cliff Richard


Hey Dingal!!! 

*waves*

hows you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

metame said:


> Hey Dingal!!!
> 
> *waves*


Hiya metame hows you tonight.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya metame hows you tonight.


ok. bit sore, but yeah.

hows you?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! i thought this thread was dead


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! i thought this thread was dead


BULLET!!!

*waves*

hows you?

and haha no, i found it and resurrected it cause im cool and thats how i roll

You know, it was only on page 3!! the 'summer' thread is much further along than this was!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

bullet said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! i thought this thread was dead


I was just thinking about you lol. No not dead yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

metame said:


> ok. bit sore, but yeah.
> 
> hows you?


I'm good thank you.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> BULLET!!!
> 
> *waves*
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll have to call you two the frankensteins, you keep ressurecting this monster


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was just thinking about you lol. No not dead yet.


Who me or the thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

bullet said:


> Who me or the thread


You I was thinking about you.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> You I was thinking about you.


Awwwwwwwwwww! thats nice. At least someones thinking of me


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

bullet said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww! thats nice. At least someones thinking of me


I was thinking about you and here you are yay.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was thinking about you and here you are yay.


That was my sixth sense cutting in


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

bullet said:


> That was my sixth sense cutting in


Haha I was just saying to my fish I wonder where bullet is tonight and here you are.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haha I was just saying to my fish I wonder where bullet is tonight and here you are.


I was talking to my fish, but it didn't say a lot................well, it was next to the chips on my plate


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

bullet said:


> I was talking to my fish, but it didn't say a lot................well, it was next to the chips on my plate


Har har very funny. The only fish in my house are the three in my fish tank and you can't eat them lol.


----------

